# Teaparty showing its ability to derail the Republican Party



## rightwinger

O'Donnell leading in Delaware......

Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat


----------



## uscitizen

I think some of the TP/Palin bunch are going to show up here in KY and rally for Rand Paul.


----------



## KissMy

Ron & Rand Paul Rock!


----------



## rdean

I kind of hope a lot of radical tea party-ers make it.  I want to see the "heart" of the Confederate Republican Party.


----------



## uscitizen

KissMy said:


> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!



too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.

Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.


----------



## Zander

Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election. 

Or we have Christine O&#8217;Donnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene. 

And on one side we have people arguing we&#8217;re throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO we&#8217;ll never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh? 

So who do I support? I just can&#8217;t care enough to decide. It&#8217;s fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasn&#8217;t the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet. 

So, while I&#8217;d like us to win the Senate, I&#8217;m not going to get to broken up about it if we don&#8217;t.  And while in general I hate RINOs, it&#8217;s FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me. 

Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.


----------



## Toro

its going to be a fascinating election


----------



## rightwinger

O'Donnell projected as winner in Delaware

Proving once again that Sarah Palin and the Tea Party are the best thing ever to happen to the Democratic Party


----------



## Toro

Zander said:


> RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.



And home certainly won't be a senate majority.


----------



## Titanic Sailor

Of course, we need a two Party system, and the RINOs are falling by the way side. The civil war is on, and the main target Democrats are next.


----------



## Zander

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
Click to expand...


Who cares? Republicans were never expected to win the Senate anyway. I'd rather send a message to Republican candidates - be fiscally conservative or don't run as a Republican. We already have a liberal party - it starts with a D......


----------



## rightwinger

Toro said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
Click to expand...


Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party

With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme


----------



## Titanic Sailor

yup, keep telling yourself that. Polls looking excellent for you...............


----------



## Zander

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
Click to expand...

 Yeah right....That is why 40% of the country identifies themselves as "CONSERVATIVE". Sorry Leftwinger - but we conservatives *are* the "mainstream".  Liberals are self identified at less than 20% - they are the wing nut extremists. 

Anyhoo.....You'll see just how  "mainstream" we are  in a few more weeks when CONSERVATIVE Republicans take over the House. Till then......


----------



## rightwinger

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right....That is why 40% of the country identifies themselves as "CONSERVATIVE". Sorry Leftwinger - but we conservatives *are* the "mainstream".  Liberals are self identified at less than 20% - they are the wing nut extremists.
> 
> Anyhoo.....You'll see just how  "mainstream" we are  in a few more weeks when CONSERVATIVE Republicans take over the House. Till then......
Click to expand...


Extremist Republicans are driving away the center. That 40% will be all they have left. The Tea Baggers are ensuring the Democrats will remain the only viable alternative


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

O'Donnell won.  What a joke.


----------



## Avatar4321

rightwinger said:


> Extremist Republicans are driving away the center. That 40% will be all they have left. The Tea Baggers are ensuring the Democrats will remain the only viable alternative



You guys keep saying that. But a funny thing happens:

We run candidates who run as conservatives - Ex. GWB - we win
We run Candidates who run as RINOs you guys say can win - Ex. John McCain - We lose

I think we should pick our own candidates. The ones you are encouraging us to choose turn out to be losers.


----------



## jillian

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



she's giving her little victory speech now.

do they choose people based on who has the lower IQ?

they're such a gift. lol..


----------



## NYcarbineer

Zander said:


> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine ODonnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing were throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO well never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just cant care enough to decide. Its fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasnt the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while Id like us to win the Senate, Im not going to get to broken up about it if we dont.  And while in general I hate RINOs, its FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.



Except when you don't win those RINO seats in swing districts and states, you don't get the party into the majority and that makes a BIG difference.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The math at this point is this.  In Rasmussen's latest poll, Castle was ahead of the Democrat by eleven for the general election.  O'Donnell was behind the Democrat by eleven for the general election.

Palin and the Tea Party cost the GOP 22 points going into November.


----------



## rightwinger

NYcarbineer said:


> The math at this point is this.  In Rasmussen's latest poll, Castle was ahead of the Democrat by eleven for the general election.  O'Donnell was behind the Democrat by eleven for the general election.
> 
> Palin and the Tea Party cost the GOP 22 points going into November.



The move to the right will kill the Republicans in swing states


----------



## uptownlivin90

Titanic Sailor said:


> yup, keep telling yourself that. Polls looking excellent for you...............



Polls aren't looking excellent for O'Donnell. Delaware is a liberal state. Why on Earth would you think that someone who runs as a "true conservative" against a "fake conservative" should be elected in the Republican Primary?

Northern liberal states elect Olympia Snowes and Mike Castles, not Sarah Palins. Just like your not going to see Al Gore win a senatorial election in Mississippi, O'Donnell has no chance in Delaware. And the polls show it.


----------



## Old Rocks

Well, this is going to be an interesting election. I wonder what they are going to do with candidates like O'Donnell. Certainly avoid press conferances.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I think it's so funny reading this shit...  Everybody's an authority and in reality, nobody has a fucking clue.  Unchartered ground, friends...  Going to be interesting in November.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Old Rocks said:


> Well, this is going to be an interesting election. I wonder what they are going to do with candidates like O'Donnell. Certainly avoid press conferances.



The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.


----------



## asterism

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



Better to lose an honest debate than win on false pretenses.  If the voters in Delaware choose a Progressive over a Conservative, that's a Representative Republic and it is good.  At least it was a true choice instead of this mushy "moderate" campaigns resulting in the whole crowd taking a hard turn to the left after being sworn in.


----------



## WillowTree

What tea party?


"Who are these people?"









grasping at straws seems so desperate for demonRats!


----------



## oreo

uscitizen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
Click to expand...


 Rand Paul is a certain win in Kentucky--you obviously haven't been looking at the polling data have you?--

Rand Paul Leads in Kentucky Polling

*He's leading by 15 POINTS in Kentucky*


----------



## WillowTree

Count Dracula said:


> I think it's so funny reading this shit...  Everybody's an authority and in reality, nobody has a fucking clue.  Unchartered ground, friends...  Going to be interesting in November.



Last summer they didn't even see the tea party!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

uscitizen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
Click to expand...


Rand will win.  I have no doubt about that.

O'Donnell will lose.  I have no doubt about that.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy

oreo said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rand Paul is a certain win in Kentucky--you obviously haven't been looking at the polling data have you?--
> 
> Rand Paul Leads in Kentucky Polling
> 
> *He's leading by 15 POINTS in Kentucky*
Click to expand...


Even DailyKOS/PPP has him up by 7 points in a recent poll.

Daily Kos :: State of the Nation


----------



## asterism

NYcarbineer said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine ODonnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing were throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO well never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just cant care enough to decide. Its fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasnt the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while Id like us to win the Senate, Im not going to get to broken up about it if we dont.  And while in general I hate RINOs, its FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when you don't win those RINO seats in swing districts and states, you don't get the party into the majority and that makes a BIG difference.
Click to expand...


While true, that didn't exactly work out too well with the last group of RINOS in charge.  Sure it ushered in you folks, who have fucked it up even more.

Time to move past this being a game and actually get some real "change" in Washington.  That won't happen with the liberals on both sides of the aisle.

Your side will find out soon enough.


----------



## WillowTree

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rand will win.  I have no doubt about that.
> 
> O'Donnell will lose.  I have no doubt about that.
Click to expand...


I'm not so sure. This seems to be the year of the woman. I told my husband tonight the farty old men have fucked this country up for long enough. let the women have a go at it and he said "I agree with you" at which point I fainted dead away and bumped me head on the way down.


----------



## oreo

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is going to be an interesting election. I wonder what they are going to do with candidates like O'Donnell. Certainly avoid press conferances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.
Click to expand...


*The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*- 

And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._


----------



## del

oreo said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is going to be an interesting election. I wonder what they are going to do with candidates like O'Donnell. Certainly avoid press conferances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
Click to expand...


so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?

good luck widdat


----------



## Samson

Zander said:


> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine ODonnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing were throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO well never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just cant care enough to decide. Its fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasnt the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while Id like us to win the Senate, Im not going to get to broken up about it if we dont.  And while in general I hate RINOs, its FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.



Agreed, but remember, in the senate its not the size of the state that counts, and if O'Donnel can pry the Repubs form being entrenched in the "We're not as bad as Dem's" position, and it takes losing to a Dem, then the message will have still gotten sent: Better get your heads out of your asses, Repubs, and Join the Tea Party.


----------



## Samson

del said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
Click to expand...


You don't mind if I earmark this in case she wins, do you?


----------



## asterism

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is going to be an interesting election. I wonder what they are going to do with candidates like O'Donnell. Certainly avoid press conferances.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.
Click to expand...


But don't attribute that correct allocation of resources to competence, it's because they (the RNC) would rather lose but stay in charge of the Party than win and get run out of power.

Remember, this is the group that tried to ram Charlie Crist down the throats of Florida voters and tut-tutting them for not jumping on board.  This is the group that chastised donors for not "stepping up" and beating Obama's fundraising at the bank, as if the election was won on just money.

I hope the Republican Party retakes the house in November and I hope it's the Tea Party that makes it happen.  Those folks won't give two shits about the "establishment" and will clean house.  Liberal-lite just means a kindler gentler version of Obamacare and failed Keynesian economic policies.


----------



## del

Samson said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't mind if I earmark this in case she wins, do you?
Click to expand...


not at all. i realize delaware is a pretty stupid electorate, but still...


----------



## asterism

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine ODonnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing were throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO well never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just cant care enough to decide. Its fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasnt the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while Id like us to win the Senate, Im not going to get to broken up about it if we dont.  And while in general I hate RINOs, its FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but remember, in the senate its not the size of the state that counts, and if O'Donnel can pry the Repubs form being entrenched in the "We're not as bad as Dem's" position, and it takes losing to a Dem, then the message will have still gotten sent: Better get your heads out of your asses, Repubs, and Join the Tea Party.
Click to expand...


Yup.

We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?


----------



## del

asterism said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine ODonnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing were throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO well never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just cant care enough to decide. Its fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasnt the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while Id like us to win the Senate, Im not going to get to broken up about it if we dont.  And while in general I hate RINOs, its FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but remember, in the senate its not the size of the state that counts, and if O'Donnel can pry the Repubs form being entrenched in the "We're not as bad as Dem's" position, and it takes losing to a Dem, then the message will have still gotten sent: Better get your heads out of your asses, Repubs, and Join the Tea Party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?
Click to expand...


you do if you want a republican majority


----------



## Zander

rightwinger said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The math at this point is this.  In Rasmussen's latest poll, Castle was ahead of the Democrat by eleven for the general election.  O'Donnell was behind the Democrat by eleven for the general election.
> 
> Palin and the Tea Party cost the GOP 22 points going into November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The move to the right will kill the Republicans in swing states
Click to expand...


Keep dreamin'.     Chairman Obamao has made such a massive swing to the left that nothing short of a full right wing counter revolution will be seen as going too far 

You really  you have no idea how pissed off the people are about Obamacare and the massive late night corruption and vote buying that got it passed, the massive waste of money with "stimulus", the union bailouts, the trillions in national debt,  the economy, etc...do you? . By the time you self congratulatory "smart people"   figure out the deal, you'll be on the outside looking in. Conservatives are taking this country back whether liberals like you like it or not.......


----------



## asterism

del said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The RNC won't waste any of their resources there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
Click to expand...


I remember when John Kerry (did you know he served in Vietnam?) was "electable" and the junior Senator from Illinois running against the "Smartest Woman on the Planet" was "unelectable."

Seems times change.


----------



## jillian

del said:


> you do if you want a republican majority



they don't get it. they're idealogues. they think republicans are supposed to be rightwingnut extremists. and they think republicans in massachusetts are supposed to be as rightwingnuttilicious as republicans in utah.

i think they are going to find in a lot of races, they are going to grab defeat from the jaws of victory. like they did in NY-23. 

they sure showed us.


----------



## Big Black Dog

WillowTree said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rand will win.  I have no doubt about that.
> 
> O'Donnell will lose.  I have no doubt about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure. This seems to be the year of the woman. I told my husband tonight the farty old men have fucked this country up for long enough. let the women have a go at it and he said "I agree with you" at which point I fainted dead away and bumped me head on the way down.
Click to expand...


I agree with you.  It's going to take a smart woman to get this mess straightened out.  Trouble is, Hillary Clinton and Sarah Palin aren't that smart.  They need to look elsewhere...


----------



## del

asterism said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember when John Kerry (did you know he served in Vietnam?) was "electable" and the junior Senator from Illinois running against the "Smartest Woman on the Planet" was "unelectable."
> 
> Seems times change.
Click to expand...


hey, whatever floats your boat. castle would have won; o'donnell has no chance.


----------



## oreo

asterism said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see...we have either Mike Castle- who is only a Republican because he checked the wrong box when he filled out his registration form....but should easily win the general election.
> 
> Or we have Christine O&#8217;Donnell who is a true-conservative,  but who might be beaten in the general election by Alvin Greene.
> 
> And on one side we have people arguing we&#8217;re throwing away an easy election win to vote for a "crazy person", while on the other we have that Castle is such a horrible RINO we&#8217;ll never be able to live with ourselves. That sums it up fairly well eh?
> 
> So who do I support? I just can&#8217;t care enough to decide. It&#8217;s fucking Delaware! This is a big fight over who gets to represent a tollbooth.   And while I guess Senate control might hang in the balance, getting control of the Senate wasn&#8217;t the most likely thing and there will be advantages in 2012 to not having control of both houses..... yet.
> 
> So, while I&#8217;d like us to win the Senate, I&#8217;m not going to get to broken up about it if we don&#8217;t.  And while in general I hate RINOs, it&#8217;s FUCKING DELAWARE!! so it's really not a big deal to me.
> 
> Yeah, Mike Castle can go fuck himself. RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except when you don't win those RINO seats in swing districts and states, you don't get the party into the majority and that makes a BIG difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While true, that didn't exactly work out too well with the last group of RINOS in charge.  Sure it ushered in you folks, who have fucked it up even more.
> 
> Time to move past this being a game and actually get some real "change" in Washington.  That won't happen with the liberals on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Your side will find out soon enough.
Click to expand...


*That's a crock of crap.*  We aren't going to vote for just anyone with an R behind their names anymore.  And or because they have the B.S. support from the rooted good ol' boy network coming out of the RNC.

Castle a Republican rino voted FOR *cap and tax*--and this traitor *deserved* to lose his job.

*We don't need traitors in the Republican party*--and if that means losing this election to a democrat who we know is going to vote for Cap and Tax--it's better for us--because we are not blind-sided by it.

Even a LOSS here--will send a very loud message as it has done tonight--to the RNC in this country.  *WE'RE MAD AS HELL AND WE'RE NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANY LONGER.*   Now the RNC can move to a more conservative side in this country--or they can lose elections.  _It's up to them._


----------



## Zander

del said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but remember, in the senate its not the size of the state that counts, and if O'Donnel can pry the Repubs form being entrenched in the "We're not as bad as Dem's" position, and it takes losing to a Dem, then the message will have still gotten sent: Better get your heads out of your asses, Repubs, and Join the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
Click to expand...

 I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.  

I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
NO MORE RINO'S
NO MORE RINO'S
NO MORE RINO'S
NO MORE RINO'S

Get it????


----------



## oreo

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat





Uhhh--ever heard of Joe Biden---


----------



## Samson

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
Click to expand...




*BRAVO*

But they'll never get it.


----------



## del

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
Click to expand...


sure i get it; you're a wingnut. 
detached from reality. 
a whackaloon.
good luck with it. 

personally, i'd rather have a non-wingnut candidate that could actually, y'know, win the fucking election than some fuckwit like o'donnell who even the idiots at rnc realize can't win.

but then, i'm rational


----------



## Samson

del said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when John Kerry (did you know he served in Vietnam?) was "electable" and the junior Senator from Illinois running against the "Smartest Woman on the Planet" was "unelectable."
> 
> Seems times change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey, whatever floats your boat. castle would have won; o'donnell has no chance.
Click to expand...


Say it one more time, to really convince yourself.


----------



## del

Samson said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when John Kerry (did you know he served in Vietnam?) was "electable" and the junior Senator from Illinois running against the "Smartest Woman on the Planet" was "unelectable."
> 
> Seems times change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey, whatever floats your boat. castle would have won; o'donnell has no chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Say it one more time, to really convince yourself.
Click to expand...


i already did. 

would you like a moment to clean up and fix your clothes?


----------



## jillian

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAVO*
> 
> But they'll never get it.
Click to expand...


what? that braindead wingnuts don't care if they lose to make a point?

yeah, we get it.

let me know how that works our for y'all.


----------



## oreo

Samson said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they'll never get it.
Click to expand...



Oh they're going to get it alright.  Have you seen the look on some of these Republican rino's faces on Fox tonight--like Carl Rove.  It's almost histerical.

*Now that's what I call "shock and awe"-:* l

_This along with what has been going on in the Republican primaries across this nation is a major slap in the face---a wake up call to the RNC in this country._

*So what LIBERAL on this board--still thinks the Tea Party in this country is just an extension--aka "astro-turf" of the Republican party?* *You have been proven WRONG.*


----------



## jillian

and i'm sure palladino the racist perv millionaire who whines about 'the ruling class' will do real well in NYS against Andy Cuomo.

lol..


not.


----------



## Zander

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure i get it; you're a wingnut.
> detached from reality.
> a whackaloon.
> good luck with it.
> 
> personally, i'd rather have a non-wingnut candidate that could actually, y'know, win the fucking election than some fuckwit like o'donnell who even the idiots at rnc realize can't win.
> 
> but then, i'm rational
Click to expand...


Rational?  Have you learned nothing about the policy and politics of the Republican Party over the past 16 years?  What is the purpose of winning back control of both houses of congress if it will lead to the same results as last time?  In other words, we will have a slim majority that is held hostage by RINO Senators, in which we will receive the blame for wrongheaded policies that result from initiatives that are anything but Republican!  Then we will get crushed in the next election and keep repeating the vicious cycle that was 1995-2006.  We need to run and govern as conservatives or not run at all.  NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!


----------



## Zander

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAVO*
> 
> But they'll never get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? that braindead wingnuts don't care if they lose to make a point?
> 
> yeah, we get it.
> 
> let me know how that works our for y'all.
Click to expand...

We'll take the house in 2010, that'll do.


----------



## asterism

del said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, but remember, in the senate its not the size of the state that counts, and if O'Donnel can pry the Repubs form being entrenched in the "We're not as bad as Dem's" position, and it takes losing to a Dem, then the message will have still gotten sent: Better get your heads out of your asses, Repubs, and Join the Tea Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> We don't need another Senator Snowe.  Will the Democrats please take her?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
Click to expand...


I want a majority led by conservatives, not a republican majority led by liberals.


----------



## del

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure i get it; you're a wingnut.
> detached from reality.
> a whackaloon.
> good luck with it.
> 
> personally, i'd rather have a non-wingnut candidate that could actually, y'know, win the fucking election than some fuckwit like o'donnell who even the idiots at rnc realize can't win.
> 
> but then, i'm rational
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rational?  Have you learned nothing about the policy and politics of the Republican Party over the past 16 years?  What is the purpose of winning back control of both houses of congress if it will lead to the same results as last time?  In other words, we will have a slim majority that is held hostage by RINO Senators, in which we will receive the blame for wrongheaded policies that result from initiatives that are anything but Republican!  Then we will get crushed in the next election and keep repeating the vicious cycle that was 1995-2006.  We need to run and govern as conservatives or not run at all.  NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


first of all, it's RINOs not RINO's. 

hey, if you're willing to let the dems have the senate because the socalled RINO doesn't pass some mysterious litmus test to prove to YOUR satisfaction that he/she is republican enough for you, you'll get what you deserve and it won't be pretty.


----------



## jillian

Zander said:


> We'll take the house in 2010, that'll do.



yeah, but that would have happened anyway given history.

silly...

typical wingnut thought process.. cause you know what, you could have had harry reid's seat. and the senate seat in delaware...


----------



## saveliberty

Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.


----------



## oreo

jillian said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAVO*
> 
> But they'll never get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what? that braindead wingnuts don't care if they lose to make a point?
> 
> yeah, we get it.
> 
> let me know how that works our for y'all.
Click to expand...



Why would Tea Party members care if they vote for a Republican that then goes to Washington D.C. and then votes like a *DEMOCRAT?*  What's the difference?--That is exactly what Castle the Rino Republican represented to his constituents--who was also fully supported and defended by the RNC.  And if the RNC continues to put up with these Rino Republicans who vote very liberal and against the wishes of their constiuency--HEY--then they too deserve to lose elections.


----------



## del

saveliberty said:


> Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.



doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.


----------



## asterism

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't get it. they're idealogues. they think republicans are supposed to be rightwingnut extremists. and they think republicans in massachusetts are supposed to be as rightwingnuttilicious as republicans in utah.
> 
> i think they are going to find in a lot of races, they are going to grab defeat from the jaws of victory. like they did in NY-23.
> 
> they sure showed us.
Click to expand...


Disparaging terms really don't make your case that much.

What I think you are trying to say is that people on the right fiscally are wrong for demanding that the right side of the aisle actually be fiscally conservative.  There is some validity to that, but I don't think it has worked.  Bush was far from a fiscal conservative and McCain was even further left fiscally.  The result was a fast and furious shift to the left fiscally eventhough it was sold as "center left."

I'm not an ideologue, I'm a realist and I prefer a clear choice.  There's nothing fiscally conservative about Medicare Part D and selling it as such is just disingenuous.  "Tax Cuts for Business" in the Stimulus that don't make it into the actual tax code are not "compromises to the right."

It's not about party, it's about perspective and frankly I'd rather lose to a true liberal than win with a fake conservative.


----------



## asterism

del said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember when John Kerry (did you know he served in Vietnam?) was "electable" and the junior Senator from Illinois running against the "Smartest Woman on the Planet" was "unelectable."
> 
> Seems times change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey, whatever floats your boat. castle would have won; o'donnell has no chance.
Click to expand...


Castle would have been exacerbating the problem at a slower rate and we all know how that worked out with Graham, McCain, and Specter.


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.



i don't think that's necessarily a good thing. blindly lashing out at effective legislators by the fringes of the party is not ultimately productive.

and i just heard someone point out that essentially, no one is going to want to vote what they believe... they'll stick to a litmus test because they're going to be terrified of wingnuts voting them out in the primary.

so so so so stupid... on both sides of the aisle... if that happens. 

truly the objective of the i hate government crowd.


----------



## Oddball

del said:


> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.


Conventional wisdom is soooo worthless.

The people who aren't normally politically active (i.e. Tea Party types) are a much bigger pond from which to fish than the squishy, knock-'em-over-with-a-feather "independents".

Besides that, you'd have to do a pretty extensive search to find a nutbar much nuttier than the man O'Donnell may possibly replace.


----------



## uscitizen

How many of that 40% are really conservative.  Many supported Bush all the way thru both terms.  I think he still had a 30% rating within republicans when he went out the door.


----------



## saveliberty

The way I look at it, they have been there a long time and couldn't get the job done.  Somebody else's turn now.  Want to stay?  Get results.


----------



## Zander

del said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> sure i get it; you're a wingnut.
> detached from reality.
> a whackaloon.
> good luck with it.
> 
> personally, i'd rather have a non-wingnut candidate that could actually, y'know, win the fucking election than some fuckwit like o'donnell who even the idiots at rnc realize can't win.
> 
> but then, i'm rational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Have you learned nothing about the policy and politics of the Republican Party over the past 16 years?  What is the purpose of winning back control of both houses of congress if it will lead to the same results as last time?  In other words, we will have a slim majority that is held hostage by RINO Senators, in which we will receive the blame for wrongheaded policies that result from initiatives that are anything but Republican!  Then we will get crushed in the next election and keep repeating the vicious cycle that was 1995-2006.  We need to run and govern as conservatives or not run at all.  NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> first of all, it's RINOs not RINO's.
> 
> hey, if you're willing to let the dems have the senate because the socalled RINO doesn't pass some mysterious litmus test to prove to YOUR satisfaction that he/she is republican enough for you, you'll get what you deserve and it won't be pretty.
Click to expand...



So called??  According to the Club for Growth, Castle has had the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus. So in 2008, when Arlen Specter scored a 44%, Mike Castle scored a 26%!  He's a fucking Democrat!!!  

There is no question that there are flaws in the ODonnell campaign and in the candidate herself.  However, you've got to understand that we dont select the candidates; we only make choices between the existing ones.  Unfortunately, we are not always going to find a "Joe Miller" to challenge the RINO. Elections are about choosing the best candidate who appears on the ballot. 

PS: RINOs or RINO's, either way spells DEFEAT. NO MORE FUCKING RINO's or RINOs!!!!!!!!


----------



## asterism

oreo said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when you don't win those RINO seats in swing districts and states, you don't get the party into the majority and that makes a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While true, that didn't exactly work out too well with the last group of RINOS in charge.  Sure it ushered in you folks, who have fucked it up even more.
> 
> Time to move past this being a game and actually get some real "change" in Washington.  That won't happen with the liberals on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Your side will find out soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's a crock of crap.*  We aren't going to vote for just anyone with an R behind their names anymore.  And or because they have the B.S. support from the rooted good ol' boy network coming out of the RNC.
> 
> Castle a Republican rino voted FOR *cap and tax*--and this traitor *deserved* to lose his job.
> 
> *We don't need traitors in the Republican party*--and if that means losing this election to a democrat who we know is going to vote for Cap and Tax--it's better for us--because we are not blind-sided by it.
> 
> Even a LOSS here--will send a very loud message as it has done tonight--to the RNC in this country.  *WE'RE MAD AS HELL AND WE'RE NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANY LONGER.*   Now the RNC can move to a more conservative side in this country--or they can lose elections.  _It's up to them._
Click to expand...


Yup.

The worst thing Bush did was sell his brand of Keynesian economics as "conservative."  When it didn't work well the liberals were there just waiting to double down and blame the "failed policies of the last decade."

Win or lose, it's time for conservatives to retake the right side of the aisle to balance the liberals that have clearly taken the left side of the aisle.  Then the country can actually decide.


----------



## jillian

Bush wasn't a 'keynsisan.' he followed EXACTLY the rightwing trickle down economics that the rightwingnuts have pushed since reagan.

i love how now you want to dissociate yourselves from him because he blowed it all up real good. lol..


----------



## Oddball

oreo said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAVO*
> 
> But they'll never get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what? that braindead wingnuts don't care if they lose to make a point?
> 
> yeah, we get it.
> 
> let me know how that works our for y'all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Tea Party members care if they vote for a Republican that then goes to Washington D.C. and then votes like a *DEMOCRAT?*  What's the difference?--That is exactly what Castle the Rino Republican represented to his constituents--who was also fully supported and defended by the RNC.  And if the RNC continues to put up with these Rino Republicans who vote very liberal and against the wishes of their constiuency--HEY--then they too deserve to lose elections.
Click to expand...

But isn't is at least marginally amusing to listen to people who wouldn't vote for an opposing party if their life depended upon it, tell them how to win elections?


----------



## oreo

saveliberty said:


> Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.



Republicans are going to back the chosen candidate in almost all instances--along with independents who are running from this liberal congress and administration.

They may have a bad taste in their mouths tonight-or still be in a state of "shock and awe"--but they'll come around by election day.  They certainly know that the alternative is much worse.


----------



## Oddball

jillian said:


> Bush wasn't a 'keynsisan.' he followed EXACTLY the rightwing trickle down economics that the rightwingnuts have pushed since reagan.
> 
> i love how now you want to dissociate yourselves from him because he blowed it all up real good. lol..


Trickled-on economics _*is*_ Keynesian economics, for republicans.

Fool.


----------



## jillian

The person the rightwingnuts think was the appropriate person to represent them in delaware 



> WILMINGTON, Del. &#8212; Christine O'Donnell's former campaign manager has recorded an Election Day robocall for the Delaware Republican Party meant to shred the tea-party-backed candidate's conservative credentials as voters head to the polls.
> 
> The last-minute move appears to be the grand finale of what's been a fusillade of orchestrated attacks on O'Donnell originating from GOP headquarters on behalf of her primary opponent, nine-term moderate Rep. Mike Castle.
> 
> The call features the voice of Kristin Murray, who ran O'Donnell's 2008 Senate campaign against then-Sen. Joe Biden, and who charges that her old boss "is no conservative."
> 
> "I got into politics because I believe in conservative values and wanted to make a difference. But I was shocked to learn that O&#8217;Donnell is no conservative," says Murray, according to a script obtained by POLITICO.
> 
> "This is her third Senate race in five years. As O&#8217;Donnell&#8217;s manager, I found out she was living on campaign donations &#8212; using them for rent and personal expenses, while leaving her workers unpaid and piling up thousands in debt," she says.
> 
> Perhaps the most biting line in the call delivered by Murray: "She wasn't concerned about conservative causes. O&#8217;Donnell just wanted to make a buck."



Read more: Ex-aide: Christine O'Donnell a 'complete fraud' - David Catanese - POLITICO.com


----------



## Zander

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take the house in 2010, that'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but that would have happened anyway given history.
> 
> silly...
> 
> typical wingnut thought process.. cause you know what, you could have had harry reid's seat. and the senate seat in delaware...
Click to expand...


I've made my case very clearly and cogently.  I have no desire for another repeat of the last Republican Majority where a handful of RINO's held the party hostage. I'm Conservative. I want the Republican party to be Conservative, even if that means we lose a few seats. 

PS : The average loss in mid term elections is 36 seats ...

Gallup: Average loss of seats for midterms is 36 ... - Midterm Election News and Comment

ANy other lies you'd care for me to dispel?


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> The person the rightwingnuts think was the appropriate person to represent them in delaware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILMINGTON, Del.  Christine O'Donnell's former campaign manager has recorded an Election Day robocall for the Delaware Republican Party meant to shred the tea-party-backed candidate's conservative credentials as voters head to the polls.
> 
> The last-minute move appears to be the grand finale of what's been a fusillade of orchestrated attacks on O'Donnell originating from GOP headquarters on behalf of her primary opponent, nine-term moderate Rep. Mike Castle.
> 
> The call features the voice of Kristin Murray, who ran O'Donnell's 2008 Senate campaign against then-Sen. Joe Biden, and who charges that her old boss "is no conservative."
> 
> "I got into politics because I believe in conservative values and wanted to make a difference. But I was shocked to learn that ODonnell is no conservative," says Murray, according to a script obtained by POLITICO.
> 
> "This is her third Senate race in five years. As ODonnells manager, I found out she was living on campaign donations  using them for rent and personal expenses, while leaving her workers unpaid and piling up thousands in debt," she says.
> 
> Perhaps the most biting line in the call delivered by Murray: "She wasn't concerned about conservative causes. ODonnell just wanted to make a buck."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Ex-aide: Christine O'Donnell a 'complete fraud' - David Catanese - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


A losing campaign manager, who was not rehired for this campaign is bitter.  Color me shocked.


----------



## oreo

Oddball said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> what? that braindead wingnuts don't care if they lose to make a point?
> 
> yeah, we get it.
> 
> let me know how that works our for y'all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Tea Party members care if they vote for a Republican that then goes to Washington D.C. and then votes like a *DEMOCRAT?*  What's the difference?--That is exactly what Castle the Rino Republican represented to his constituents--who was also fully supported and defended by the RNC.  And if the RNC continues to put up with these Rino Republicans who vote very liberal and against the wishes of their constiuency--HEY--then they too deserve to lose elections.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But isn't is at least marginally amusing to listen to people who wouldn't vote for an opposing party if their life depended upon it, tell them how to win elections?
Click to expand...


Very true---I think you could put a D behind Stalins name and most liberals would vote for him anyway---


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Conventional wisdom is soooo worthless.
> 
> The people who aren't normally politically active (i.e. Tea Party types) are a much bigger pond from which to fish than the squishy, knock-'em-over-with-a-feather "independents".
> 
> Besides that, you'd have to do a pretty extensive search to find a nutbar much nuttier than the man O'Donnell may possibly replace.
Click to expand...


ah, a variation on the bush gambit. i'm sorry, but whether or not joe biden is a nutbar several magnitudes greater than o'donnell really isn't germane to whether or not o'donnell is electable. 

she ain't. EOF


----------



## Oddball

del said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
> 
> 
> 
> Conventional wisdom is soooo worthless.
> 
> The people who aren't normally politically active (i.e. Tea Party types) are a much bigger pond from which to fish than the squishy, knock-'em-over-with-a-feather "independents".
> 
> Besides that, you'd have to do a pretty extensive search to find a nutbar much nuttier than the man O'Donnell may possibly replace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ah, a variation on the bush gambit. i'm sorry, but whether or not joe biden is a nutbar several magnitudes greater than o'donnell really isn't germane to whether or not o'donnell is electable.
> 
> she ain't. EOF
Click to expand...

Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.


----------



## asterism

jillian said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll take the house in 2010, that'll do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, but that would have happened anyway given history.
> 
> silly...
> 
> typical wingnut thought process.. cause you know what, you could have had harry reid's seat. and the senate seat in delaware...
Click to expand...


That tactic was tried before, firing Daschle and taking "symbolic" Senate seats like John Edwards', Bob Graham's, and Fritz Hollings.  How'd that work out?


----------



## asterism

jillian said:


> Bush wasn't a 'keynsisan.' he followed EXACTLY the rightwing trickle down economics that the rightwingnuts have pushed since reagan.



I disagree.  He cut taxes without cutting taxes, he expanded government beyond anything since, he increased regulation, and at the end of his term his plan to save the economy was more spending.

That he wasn't enough of a Keynesian for you doesn't mean much.  Bush was not a fiscal conservative at all.

I'm not sure you understand the principles of government being used a force to stabilize the economy that Keynes advocated.  



jillian said:


> i love how now you want to dissociate yourselves from him because he blowed it all up real good. lol..



I disassociated myself from Bush's economic policies in 2003, but noted that more of a bad thing wasn't what we needed.

Is your normal civility on hiatus or is this hyper-partisan tone the norm and it was on hiatus when you were civil to people who disagreed with you?


----------



## Dr.House

del said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
Click to expand...


It's fucking Delaware - dumb enough to vote for Plugs Biden time after time...

Anything can happen...


One thing that isn't being talked about is voter interest...  Will the turnout in November be light due to voters just not giving a shit enough...??  If that happens, this woman, who will likely get a strong Tea Party turnout, just might pull it off....


That's politics....lol


----------



## MarcATL

uscitizen said:


> I think some of the TP/Palin bunch are going to show up here in KY and rally for Rand Paul.



yep


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conventional wisdom is soooo worthless.
> 
> The people who aren't normally politically active (i.e. Tea Party types) are a much bigger pond from which to fish than the squishy, knock-'em-over-with-a-feather "independents".
> 
> Besides that, you'd have to do a pretty extensive search to find a nutbar much nuttier than the man O'Donnell may possibly replace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah, a variation on the bush gambit. i'm sorry, but whether or not joe biden is a nutbar several magnitudes greater than o'donnell really isn't germane to whether or not o'donnell is electable.
> 
> she ain't. EOF
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.
Click to expand...


you do understand that the rnc is in business to win elections, yes?


----------



## del

Dr.House said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like incumbents or at least past office holders are getting in trouble.  That was definitely one thing I wanted to see.  I don't think too many Republicans are going to jump ship over a Tea Party Republican candidate at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fucking Delaware - dumb enough to vote for Plugs Biden time after time...
> 
> Anything can happen...
> 
> 
> One thing that isn't being talked about is voter interest...  Will the turnout in November be light due to voters just not giving a shit enough...??  If that happens, this woman, who will likely get a strong Tea Party turnout, just might pull it off....
> 
> 
> That's politics....lol
Click to expand...


she got 30-40K votes. i'm assuming that all the tea party types voted for her in the primary. i'll even allow for that number to double to 80K

there's 600K voters in DE

do the math


----------



## Oddball

del said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, a variation on the bush gambit. i'm sorry, but whether or not joe biden is a nutbar several magnitudes greater than o'donnell really isn't germane to whether or not o'donnell is electable.
> 
> she ain't. EOF
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do understand that the rnc is in business to win elections, yes?
Click to expand...

Yeah...And that's exactly what's causing a lot of the backlash against RNC establishment candidates.

Seems there's a fair share of the electorate who don't like the insider cliques determining for them who is "viable" and who isn't.

BTW, you have an over/under number for how many of the 600,000 eligible Delaware voters are actually going to show up on election day?


----------



## KissMy

uscitizen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
Click to expand...


I'll take Rand Paul any day. Missouri is currently ruled by the nepetistic, Cornie, Corrupt Democrat Carnahan Family.


----------



## asterism

del said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> ah, a variation on the bush gambit. i'm sorry, but whether or not joe biden is a nutbar several magnitudes greater than o'donnell really isn't germane to whether or not o'donnell is electable.
> 
> she ain't. EOF
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you do understand that the rnc is in business to win elections, yes?
Click to expand...


How's that working out?


----------



## asterism

del said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking Delaware - dumb enough to vote for Plugs Biden time after time...
> 
> Anything can happen...
> 
> 
> One thing that isn't being talked about is voter interest...  Will the turnout in November be light due to voters just not giving a shit enough...??  If that happens, this woman, who will likely get a strong Tea Party turnout, just might pull it off....
> 
> 
> That's politics....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she got 30-40K votes. i'm assuming that all the tea party types voted for her in the primary. i'll even allow for that number to double to 80K
> 
> there's 600K voters in DE
> 
> do the math
Click to expand...


So then the same "math" says that Castle would have lost too.

Perhaps there are a few variables missing here?


----------



## Charles_Main

I love all these Tea Party wins. Frankly I could care less if they can win or not. I am loving the message that is being sent to Both Parties by this. This is true Grass roots Democracy. Pissed of people with a cause.


----------



## del

Oddball said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand that the rnc is in business to win elections, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...And that's exactly what's causing a lot of the backlash against RNC establishment candidates.
> 
> Seems there's a fair share of the electorate who don't like the insider cliques determining for them who is "viable" and who isn't.
> 
> BTW, you have an over/under number for how many of the 600,000 eligible Delaware voters are actually going to show up on election day?
Click to expand...


600k was the rough total vote cast from '08 so i'd say the over/under is 250k


----------



## Dr.House

del said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> doesn't matter if they do or not. independents are the key, and i don't see too many of them lining up to vote for this o'donnell nutbar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking Delaware - dumb enough to vote for Plugs Biden time after time...
> 
> Anything can happen...
> 
> 
> One thing that isn't being talked about is voter interest...  Will the turnout in November be light due to voters just not giving a shit enough...??  If that happens, this woman, who will likely get a strong Tea Party turnout, just might pull it off....
> 
> 
> That's politics....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she got 30-40K votes. i'm assuming that all the tea party types voted for her in the primary. i'll even allow for that number to double to 80K
> 
> there's 600K voters in DE
> 
> do the math
Click to expand...


will all the 600k voters show up?...

I think not...

What percentage usually does?  What percentage will be motivated to support the D?  What percentage will be motivated to support this woman?

Those are the numbers you should be thinking about....


----------



## del

asterism said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then maybe the inside-the-beltway RNC goobers should get their heads out of their collective asses and quit trotting out Collins/Snowe/Specter clones, as supposed "alternatives" to democratics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you do understand that the rnc is in business to win elections, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How's that working out?
Click to expand...


not particularly well, but this woman isn't gonna help.


----------



## Dr.House

Another number to factor into the "math" is the number of Castle voters who will go ahead and come out for O'Donnell v. those who won't...

A lot of unknown factors that will make this very interesting....


----------



## Zander

Dr.House said:


> Another number to factor into the "math" is the number of Castle voters who will go ahead and come out for O'Donnell v. those who won't...
> 
> A lot of unknown factors that will make this very interesting....



Seems to me that somebody moved Del's cheese. He wants to go back to winning seats at any cost, even if that means we elect liberals with an R after their name, then losing the big elections because of being held hostage by those same liberals. Crazy is what crazy does.....

 Like the mice in the story "who moved my cheese" he'll either go to where the cheese is , or continue to root for RINO's because that is what "he's always done".


----------



## MarcATL

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> you do if you want a republican majority
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they don't get it. they're idealogues. they think republicans are supposed to be rightwingnut extremists. and they think republicans in massachusetts are supposed to be as rightwingnuttilicious as republicans in utah.
> 
> i think they are going to find in a lot of races,* they are going to grab defeat from the jaws of victory. like they did in NY-23*.
> 
> *they sure showed us.*
Click to expand...

lol!!!!


----------



## jillian

Count Dracula said:


> I agree with you.  It's going to take a smart woman to get this mess straightened out.  Trouble is, Hillary Clinton and Sarah Palin aren't that smart.  They need to look elsewhere...



Hillary is... you just disagree with her. But they keep picking women who look good in a skirt like michelle bachman and sarah palin and this new imbecile in delaware.

if you consider that the repubilcan party is largely older white men, that actually makes sense though.


----------



## del

asterism said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's fucking Delaware - dumb enough to vote for Plugs Biden time after time...
> 
> Anything can happen...
> 
> 
> One thing that isn't being talked about is voter interest...  Will the turnout in November be light due to voters just not giving a shit enough...??  If that happens, this woman, who will likely get a strong Tea Party turnout, just might pull it off....
> 
> 
> That's politics....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she got 30-40K votes. i'm assuming that all the tea party types voted for her in the primary. i'll even allow for that number to double to 80K
> 
> there's 600K voters in DE
> 
> do the math
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So then the same "math" says that Castle would have lost too.
> 
> Perhaps there are a few variables missing here?
Click to expand...


yeah, castle was polling 11 points ahead of the dem and o'donnell is polling 11 points behind. sounds like a winnah


----------



## del

Zander said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another number to factor into the "math" is the number of Castle voters who will go ahead and come out for O'Donnell v. those who won't...
> 
> A lot of unknown factors that will make this very interesting....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that somebody moved Del's cheese. He wants to go back to winning seats at any cost, even if that means we elect liberals with an R after their name, then losing the big elections because of being held hostage by those same liberals. Crazy is what crazy does.....
> 
> Like the mice in the story "who moved my cheese" he'll either go to where the cheese is , or continue to root for RINO's because that is what "he's always done".
Click to expand...


<shrug>

enjoy your strongly principled loss


----------



## WillowTree

jillian said:


> Count Dracula said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you.  It's going to take a smart woman to get this mess straightened out.  Trouble is, Hillary Clinton and Sarah Palin aren't that smart.  They need to look elsewhere...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hillary is... you just disagree with her. But they keep picking women who look good in a skirt like michelle bachman and sarah palin and this new imbecile in delaware.
> 
> if you consider that the repubilcan party is largely older white men, that actually makes sense though.
Click to expand...


your eyes look so beautiful and so green!


----------



## sarahgop

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



yep. tea  party  crazies  are  working  for  democrats.


----------



## JimH52

Just incredible!  It is the best example that I can think of "cutting off the nose to spite the face."  There is NO CHANCE the GOP wins the Senate now.


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> RINO's are going extinct.  Send them all home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
Click to expand...


But the big tent has bodies laying all over the place outside....*NICE!*


----------



## rightwinger

GOP seems to believe that Republican voters in every state have the same needs. People in New Hampshire and Pennsylvania have the same agenda as voters in Alabama and Utah.

It is a formula to lose in the national arena.  In a party with decreasing demographics (older white men) they can't continue to force the same tired dogma on every candidate


----------



## Stephanie

lol, see how they think of you American people when you don't fall into goosestepping lockstep and vote for the PARTY establishment?

they consider you THE FRINGE and you ARE DERAILING the PARTY..



lets roll.


----------



## 8537

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



Fucking sweet!  It's almost as if The Dems have sent Sarah Palin to do their bidding, with smashing success.


----------



## rightwinger

8537 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sweet!  It's almost as if The Dems have sent Sarah Palin to do their bidding, with smashing success.
Click to expand...


Tea Party is all Democratic plants

Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party


----------



## 8537

rightwinger said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sweet!  It's almost as if The Dems have sent Sarah Palin to do their bidding, with smashing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tea Party is all Democratic plants
> 
> Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party
Click to expand...


And the  best part is - it's working brilliantly!  The party that usually can't organize well enough to order lunch has somehow cooked up a masterful program of deceit to destroy the Republican party and hired Sarah Palin to lead the charge.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



We memebrs of the republican party do not want anything that looks like a liberal democrat. you can have them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Stephanie said:


> lol, see how they think of you American people when you don't fall into goosestepping lockstep and vote for the PARTY establishment?
> 
> they consider you THE FRINGE and you ARE DERAILING the PARTY..
> 
> 
> 
> lets roll.



They don't get it do they we don't defend Republicans because of that fucking R letter. If a Republican acts like a liberal democrat  they need to bne kicked out of the party.


----------



## DiamondDave

rightwinger said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sweet!  It's almost as if The Dems have sent Sarah Palin to do their bidding, with smashing success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tea Party is all Democratic plants
> 
> Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party
Click to expand...


You are a fucking tool, wrongwinger... not to mention delusional


----------



## rightwinger

DiamondDave said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking sweet!  It's almost as if The Dems have sent Sarah Palin to do their bidding, with smashing success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is all Democratic plants
> 
> Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a fucking tool, wrongwinger... not to mention delusional
Click to expand...


I have irrefutable evidence


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, see how they think of you American people when you don't fall into goosestepping lockstep and vote for the PARTY establishment?
> 
> they consider you THE FRINGE and you ARE DERAILING the PARTY..
> 
> 
> 
> lets roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get it do they we don't defend Republicans because of that fucking R letter. If a Republican acts like a liberal democrat  they need to bne kicked out of the party.
Click to expand...


Not all Republicans feel the same way you do though so your teapartiers are going to split the vote.  That's not exactly a good scenario for the whole of the party.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is all Democratic plants
> 
> Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking tool, wrongwinger... not to mention delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have irrefutable evidence
Click to expand...


We are fed up with reach across the isle McCains you want them you can have them.


----------



## saveliberty

rightwinger said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is all Democratic plants
> 
> Secret plot to destroy the Republican Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking tool, wrongwinger... not to mention delusional
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have irrefutable evidence
Click to expand...


Picking through Truthmatters garbage AGAIN?


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a fucking tool, wrongwinger... not to mention delusional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have irrefutable evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Picking through Truthmatters garbage AGAIN?
Click to expand...


I think he's being tongue in cheek, darlin'.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol, see how they think of you American people when you don't fall into goosestepping lockstep and vote for the PARTY establishment?
> 
> they consider you THE FRINGE and you ARE DERAILING the PARTY..
> 
> 
> 
> lets roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get it do they we don't defend Republicans because of that fucking R letter. If a Republican acts like a liberal democrat  they need to bne kicked out of the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all Republicans feel the same way you do though so your teapartiers are going to split the vote.  That's not exactly a good scenario for the whole of the party.
Click to expand...


Then we do not need them in the Republican party go with the liberals and the democrats. BYE BYE.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

KissMy said:


> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!


.....Especially *RAND!!!!*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leohcvmf8kM&feature=related]YouTube - The B52's - Love Shack[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't get it do they we don't defend Republicans because of that fucking R letter. If a Republican acts like a liberal democrat  they need to bne kicked out of the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Republicans feel the same way you do though so your teapartiers are going to split the vote.  That's not exactly a good scenario for the whole of the party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then we do not need them in the Republican party go with the liberals and the democrats. BYE BYE.
Click to expand...


You don't seem to get that you do need the whole party as you are running against Democrats.  The teaparty is the party of the extreme right and not all of your voters agree with that pov.  

Split the vote though, I personally like that idea.  I don't want the nutbars having any power at all.


----------



## Mr. Shaman

uscitizen said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ron & Rand Paul Rock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too bad you won't have Rand as YOUR senator.
> 
> Rand only rocks at this point because of who his daddy is.
Click to expand...


....And, we've already *seen* how _well_ *THAT* works-out*!!!!*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not all Republicans feel the same way you do though so your teapartiers are going to split the vote.  That's not exactly a good scenario for the whole of the party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we do not need them in the Republican party go with the liberals and the democrats. BYE BYE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't seem to get that you do need the whole party as you are running against Democrats.  The teaparty is the party of the extreme right and not all of your voters agree with that pov.
> 
> Split the vote though, I personally like that idea.  I don't want the nutbars having any power at all.
Click to expand...


What is the need of voting for people who are just like the people you oppose? To hell with the R and D bull shit. I want Conservatives in charge of the government.


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then we do not need them in the Republican party go with the liberals and the democrats. BYE BYE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to get that you do need the whole party as you are running against Democrats.  The teaparty is the party of the extreme right and not all of your voters agree with that pov.
> 
> Split the vote though, I personally like that idea.  I don't want the nutbars having any power at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the need of voting for people who are just like the people you oppose? To hell with the R and D bull shit. I want Conservatives in charge of the government.
Click to expand...


Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?


----------



## Mr. Shaman

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell projected as winner in Delaware
> 
> Proving once again that Sarah Palin and the Tea Party are the best thing ever to happen to the Democratic Party


No doubt.....*MORE sex-obsessed "conservatives"!!!*





 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzHcqcXo_NA]YouTube - Christine O'Donnell's 90's MTV Anti-Masturbation Campaign[/ame]​


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't seem to get that you do need the whole party as you are running against Democrats.  The teaparty is the party of the extreme right and not all of your voters agree with that pov.
> 
> Split the vote though, I personally like that idea.  I don't want the nutbars having any power at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the need of voting for people who are just like the people you oppose? To hell with the R and D bull shit. I want Conservatives in charge of the government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?
Click to expand...


I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.

All Americans who believe in the simple proposition that the Federal Government should not spend money it does not have. Democrats (the 70% who in a recent Rasmussen Poll said they support capitalism and not socialism), Republicans (the 90% who aren't RINOs), Libertarians, Constitutionalists, Independents, Home Schooling families, and Small Business Owners form the backbone of this coalition. We believe that the United States is a republic of individuals acting independently as they see fit, not as the Federal Government instructs them to act.


----------



## Mr Natural

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the need of voting for people who are just like the people you oppose? To hell with the R and D bull shit. I want Conservatives in charge of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.
Click to expand...



Are you sure about that?

You think there are no Social Security or Medicare recipients in the Teabagger "Movement"?


----------



## saveliberty

The candidate with the most votes won.  That is how we do elections and in theory, that person has the best chances of winning the next election.  Democrats are most likely voting Democrat.  The Independents will be the determining factor and they are not impressed with the Democrats right now.  They want change and the Tea Party style Republicans represent that.  More Democrat denial.


----------



## Sarah G

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the need of voting for people who are just like the people you oppose? To hell with the R and D bull shit. I want Conservatives in charge of the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.
> 
> All Americans who believe in the simple proposition that the Federal Government should not spend money it does not have. Democrats (the 70% who in a recent Rasmussen Poll said they support capitalism and not socialism), Republicans (the 90% who aren't RINOs), Libertarians, Constitutionalists, Independents, Home Schooling families, and Small Business Owners form the backbone of this coalition. We believe that the United States is a republic of individuals acting independently as they see fit, not as the Federal Government instructs them to act.
Click to expand...


Well, they aren't Liberal, you have that right.  They are Neocon interlopers.  Real Cons rejected the Teapartiers a long time ago.


----------



## jillian

saveliberty said:


> The candidate with the most votes won.  That is how we do elections and in theory, that person has the best chances of winning the next election.  Democrats are most likely voting Democrat.  The Independents will be the determining factor and they are not impressed with the Democrats right now.  They want change and the Tea Party style Republicans represent that.  More Democrat denial.



I agree with you to the extent that it's true that the independents will be the determining factor. Whether they go tea party depends on just how much of a nutter the tea partier is... hence reid having a real shot at retaining his seat in NV and a sure win in Delaware senate absolutely going to the dems. Those were two sure repub wins before the primaries. And if you think Andy Cuomo was going to be the next governor of ny, i'd suggest that rick lazio would have given him a better race than the racist perv palladino.


----------



## Claudette

Samson said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The RNC has already stated they will not fund Christine O'donnell's campaign.  So you Tea Partiers out there--better get out your wallets--you've really pissed the establishment of the RNC off--*-
> 
> And I say--GOOD FOR YOU!  _It's high time we got rid of these Republican Rino's._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so the best way to do that is to nominate unelectable fuckwits like o'donnell?
> 
> good luck widdat
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't mind if I earmark this in case she wins, do you?
Click to expand...


Good idea Sam. LOL

A few short days ago I was hearing that there was no way in hell O'Donnell would beat Castle. 

Castle was a shoe in. 

Guess all those talking heads were wrong. 

Could be all these talking heads will be wrong as well. 

Nov should be very interesting. LOL


----------



## saveliberty

jillian said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> The candidate with the most votes won.  That is how we do elections and in theory, that person has the best chances of winning the next election.  Democrats are most likely voting Democrat.  The Independents will be the determining factor and they are not impressed with the Democrats right now.  They want change and the Tea Party style Republicans represent that.  More Democrat denial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you to the extent that it's true that the independents will be the determining factor. Whether they go tea party depends on just how much of a nutter the tea partier is... hence reid having a real shot at retaining his seat in NV and a sure win in Delaware senate absolutely going to the dems. Those were two sure repub wins before the primaries. And if you think Andy Cuomo was going to be the next governor of ny, i'd suggest that rick lazio would have given him a better race than the racist perv palladino.
Click to expand...


Under the current definition of nutty by the liberals, I think most, not all, Tea Party folks that won Republican positions, can do well.  In my opinion, even a single nut that will have little effect on Congress is better than Reid and what he WILL do.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.
> 
> All Americans who believe in the simple proposition that the Federal Government should not spend money it does not have. Democrats (the 70% who in a recent Rasmussen Poll said they support capitalism and not socialism), Republicans (the 90% who aren't RINOs), Libertarians, Constitutionalists, Independents, Home Schooling families, and Small Business Owners form the backbone of this coalition. We believe that the United States is a republic of individuals acting independently as they see fit, not as the Federal Government instructs them to act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, they aren't Liberal, you have that right.  They are Neocon interlopers.  Real Cons rejected the Teapartiers a long time ago.
Click to expand...


Since I do not know what your political stance is I will just have to take it you are a liberal. And with that said. You do not know what true Conservatives think because you ae not one. It's like here a democrat pating a republican on the back and saying he was a good guy. I do n ot want to be praised by the likes of people like you. Because if I am I am going against my values and leaning towards waht a liberals value. FUCK THAT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Mr Clean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, are you saying Teapartiers are the Conservatives?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?
> 
> You think there are no Social Security or Medicare recipients in the Teabagger "Movement"?
Click to expand...


So thats what you think makes a person a liberal?


----------



## drsmith1072

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right....That is why 40% of the country identifies themselves as "CONSERVATIVE". Sorry Leftwinger - but we conservatives *are* the "mainstream".  Liberals are self identified at less than 20% - they are the wing nut extremists.
> 
> Anyhoo.....You'll see just how  "mainstream" we are  in a few more weeks when CONSERVATIVE Republicans take over the House. Till then......
Click to expand...


You do know that there is a difference between "conservative" and "republican" don't you?? I believe hannity did a whole section on it during his program. LOL

The sad thing is that gallup changed the questions that they asked during that poll and in the one that came out last year they actually asked which party to you feel most in line with and democrats won hands down. I wonder why gallup stopped asking that question as part of that poll? LOL


----------



## rikules

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



I wouldn't count any chickens just yet

the tea party  and the repubs are allies

they BOTH want to oust dems and libs

Just look at how palin is a rep to BOTH of those parties.....

she's a tea party leader
and a republican leader

I have no doubt that on issues they will vote the same way...


----------



## drsmith1072

Avatar4321 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Extremist Republicans are driving away the center. That 40% will be all they have left. The Tea Baggers are ensuring the Democrats will remain the only viable alternative
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys keep saying that. But a funny thing happens:
> 
> We run candidates who run as conservatives - Ex. GWB - we win
> We run Candidates who run as RINOs you guys say can win - Ex. John McCain - We lose
> 
> I think we should pick our own candidates. The ones you are encouraging us to choose turn out to be losers.
Click to expand...


WOW nice myopic view but didn't W run as a COMPASSIONATE conservative who had a lot of moderate ideas??

Furthermore, mccain's problem was far greater than just himself. His choice for VP had a little bit to do with his downfall too.


----------



## saveliberty

Derailing, yes, right.  Like either party is on a good track.


----------



## drsmith1072

oreo said:


> asterism said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except when you don't win those RINO seats in swing districts and states, you don't get the party into the majority and that makes a BIG difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While true, that didn't exactly work out too well with the last group of RINOS in charge.  Sure it ushered in you folks, who have fucked it up even more.
> 
> Time to move past this being a game and actually get some real "change" in Washington.  That won't happen with the liberals on both sides of the aisle.
> 
> Your side will find out soon enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *That's a crock of crap.*  We aren't going to vote for just anyone with an R behind their names anymore.  And or because they have the B.S. support from the rooted good ol' boy network coming out of the RNC.
> 
> Castle a Republican rino voted FOR *cap and tax*--and this traitor *deserved* to lose his job.
> 
> *We don't need traitors in the Republican party*--and if that means losing this election to a democrat who we know is going to vote for Cap and Tax--it's better for us--because we are not blind-sided by it.
> 
> Even a LOSS here--will send a very loud message as it has done tonight--to the RNC in this country.  *WE'RE MAD AS HELL AND WE'RE NOT GOING TO TAKE IT ANY LONGER.*   Now the RNC can move to a more conservative side in this country--or they can lose elections.  _It's up to them._
Click to expand...


uh I think the point with o'donnell who WON the primary election, at this point and according to the polls has no chance at winning the midterm election in November. 

So if you want to claim that as a victory when  you end up losing the only election that really matters then so be it. I just don't see how you can make the calim to winning "elections" when thus far and in the case of o'donnell we are only talking about primaries. 

Furthermore, if it turns out that your far right candidates can't win the midterm elections in swing states then why should the RNC take notice of a failed tactic??


----------



## drsmith1072

oreo said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I respectfully disagree.  Republicans win when they run and act like FISCAL CONSERVATIVES. We already have a party for tax and spend, big gov't, nanny state liberals, and bed wetters...it starts with a D.
> 
> I'd rather lose in Delaware and send the message that needs to be sent to the RNC "no more RINO'S!!!!!"
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Get it????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they'll never get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're going to get it alright.  Have you seen the look on some of these Republican rino's faces on Fox tonight--like Carl Rove.  It's almost histerical.
> 
> *Now that's what I call "shock and awe"-:* l
> 
> _This along with what has been going on in the Republican primaries across this nation is a major slap in the face---a wake up call to the RNC in this country._
> 
> *So what LIBERAL on this board--still thinks the Tea Party in this country is just an extension--aka "astro-turf" of the Republican party?* *You have been proven WRONG.*
Click to expand...


Actually as far as the tea party I think it started that way. I believe in the beginning the republicans promoted and hoped that the tea party would prosper so they could use it to regain power but then as it is with most monstrous creations it turned on them and they have no conrtol over it. 

They have only themselves to blame. LOL


----------



## Samson

drsmith1072 said:


> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they'll never get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're going to get it alright.  Have you seen the look on some of these Republican rino's faces on Fox tonight--like Carl Rove.  It's almost histerical.
> 
> *Now that's what I call "shock and awe"-:* l
> 
> _This along with what has been going on in the Republican primaries across this nation is a major slap in the face---a wake up call to the RNC in this country._
> 
> *So what LIBERAL on this board--still thinks the Tea Party in this country is just an extension--aka "astro-turf" of the Republican party?* *You have been proven WRONG.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually as far as the tea party I think it started that way. I believe in the beginning the republicans promoted and hoped that the tea party would prosper so they could use it to regain power but then as it is with most monstrous creations it turned on them and they have no conrtol over it.
> 
> They have only themselves to blame. LOL
Click to expand...


This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.

This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.


----------



## JimH52

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We memebrs of the republican party do not want anything that looks like a liberal democrat. you can have them.
Click to expand...


That is exactly what is happening.  The notion that, "I am right and you are wrong and if you don't agree with me you can leave" is a very dangerous.  It could spell the eventural death of the Republican Party.  Short term, they may see benefits, but long term it could be disasterous.

GOPUSA » Fresh Ink » O'Donnell wins Delaware, GOP freaks out


----------



## Samson

JimH52 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We memebrs of the republican party do not want anything that looks like a liberal democrat. you can have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is exactly what is happening.  The notion that, "I am right and you are wrong and if you don't agree with me you can leave" is a very dangerous.  It could spell the eventural death of the Republican Party.  Short term, they may see benefits, but long term it could be disasterous.
> 
> GOPUSA » Fresh Ink » O'Donnell wins Delaware, GOP freaks out
Click to expand...


Dangerous?

What then is the very definition of a Republican political party?

Does it go something like this for you:

"I am right and you are wrong, but we can pretend to agree until after the election: Then I'll vote for things you want that are wrong, and you can vote for things I want that are wrong, and then when nothing works we can blame Democrats?"


----------



## LibocalypseNow

There is a Revolution going on in the Republican Party and personally i love it. The time has finally come to wave bye bye to the phony Neocon Check-Pant Republicans. Obviously they're not going quietly but they are going and that's all that counts. The Republicans are weeding their frauds out and they may suffer initially for doing this but they will win in the end. Most are completely sick of them being the Democratic Party-Light. I think many were getting a little too over-optimistic about these coming elections anyway. The Republicans will make some gains but i'm not sure how much they will gain. Whatever gains they do make will be made by real Conservatives though. I would much rather make some modest gains with real Conservatives than make massive gains with mostly Neocon frauds. 

So Republicans will have to lower their expectations for November. This isn't so bad though. The Republicans are finally making desperately necessary changes and this will likely cause some initial pain. However these necessary changes will be a good thing for the party in the future. No more George Bush's,John McCain's,Arlen Specter's,Charlie Crist's,and all the other phonies that have practically destroyed the party. These phonies have already brought the party to its knees anyway. Can it really get any worse? Look at where the Republican Party has been these last four years. It will getter better in the future and it will get better with real Conservatives. I'm willing to suffer some losses initially to make real gains in the future. So on with the Revolution and damn the consequences! Make 2010 count people.


----------



## Trajan

apparently the tea party appeals to most rep. ( except the bozos in DC) cons and _indys_.....and thats the key. 

If the  indys decided to jump, then the tea party there fore perhaps the reps will be back in hot water. 

And, so it goes......


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Yea i'll take some modest gains for Republicans with real Conservatives over massive gains with more phony Neocons. I also don't think it's nearly the Gloom & Doom the Liberal MSM and the establishment Check-Pant Republicans are making it out to be. Sometimes you have to stand on principles. So you don't win as many elections a you thought? That really isn't the end of the world. The George Bush/Arlen Specter phonies have already brought the Republican Party to its knees. So can things really get any worse. Just look at these last four years for the Republican Party. Things will get better and they'll get better with real & honorable Conservatives. Ok so there wont be massive gains but there will be gains. It's a start. This Revolution is necessary for the overall future survival of the Republican Party. Being the Democrat-Light Party just ain't gonna cut it anymore. The People have spoken.


----------



## Dick Tuck

GOP Rep. Mike Castle had been heavily favored to win but Christine ODonnell from the Tea-Party won handily.

But with O'Donnell's come-from-nowhere win Tuesday night, top Republicans in Washington now see virtually no chance the GOP will be able to pick up the Delaware seat this fall. As a result, they admit their already slim chance of winning back Republican control of the Senate is likely dead. END QUOTE

ODonnell now must face Dem. Chris Coons and trails him by 16 points. A GOP official says that the party will put no money into this race.

There are eight Tea Party endorsed candidates that have won in the primaries nationwide. This spells doom for the Republican Partys hopes of recapturing the Senate in November because these candidates now must move toward the middle in order to win anything, and they never will. OTOH, the majority of American voters will never vote for any hard right radicals in an election. The 'Tea-Party' will go down in defeat in the bigger, more liberally financed campaigns.​
see: http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot...ing-the-senate


----------



## Dr.House

Don't put the cart before the Coons...


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.


----------



## Dick Tuck

LibocalypseNow said:


> Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.



Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race.  I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race. * I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?
Click to expand...



Sorry, DICK...  Not true....

NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race


----------



## saveliberty

Dick Tuck said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race.  I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?
Click to expand...


What does that make all the Democrats who voted for Rangel on Tuesday?


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Less really is More in this case. The Republican Check-Pant establishment isn't going to fully support these new real Conservative candidates therefore less Republicans will likely win in November. This really isn't so bad though. You will have less Republicans winning overall but you will have more real Conservatives in your Congress. The Republicans who do win in November will be real Conservatives as opposed to the usual phony Check-Pants. Personally i can live with that. Just continue weeding the phonies out and the Democrat-Light days will be over forever. People may have to lower their expectations for this November but that isn't necessarily a bad thing. Less really is More in this case.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Samson said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're going to get it alright.  Have you seen the look on some of these Republican rino's faces on Fox tonight--like Carl Rove.  It's almost histerical.
> 
> *Now that's what I call "shock and awe"-:* l
> 
> _This along with what has been going on in the Republican primaries across this nation is a major slap in the face---a wake up call to the RNC in this country._
> 
> *So what LIBERAL on this board--still thinks the Tea Party in this country is just an extension--aka "astro-turf" of the Republican party?* *You have been proven WRONG.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually as far as the tea party I think it started that way. I believe in the beginning the republicans promoted and hoped that the tea party would prosper so they could use it to regain power but then as it is with most monstrous creations it turned on them and they have no conrtol over it.
> 
> They have only themselves to blame. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.
> 
> This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.
Click to expand...


NO MORE RINO'S

When will they ever learn?

NO MORE RINO'S

When you vote vote for your beliefs not your party

NO MORE RINO'S


----------



## KMAN

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



Save yourself some money and don't bet on a Democrat this fall....


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JimH52 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We memebrs of the republican party do not want anything that looks like a liberal democrat. you can have them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is exactly what is happening.  The notion that, "I am right and you are wrong and if you don't agree with me you can leave" is a very dangerous.  It could spell the eventural death of the Republican Party.  Short term, they may see benefits, but long term it could be disasterous.
> 
> GOPUSA » Fresh Ink » O'Donnell wins Delaware, GOP freaks out
Click to expand...


Hoprseshit. So you think what is in control of the government right now is correct? 
Don't you get it this isn't just a wake up call for the Republican party it's a wake up call for the whole damn Government. Do you understand what the word RINO means? Those people who have lost that ran on the Repoublican ticket lost because they were more liberal then Conservative. We are getting rid of the RINO'S to get rid of the liberals in the Government Who cares about any party I am more fucking concerned with the country.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

I must say that i was ecstatic when i saw how much Karl Rove dislikes O'Donnell. I wanted to whip out my checkbook right away for her. If a phony Neocon Check Pant goon like Roves dislikes her,you know she's the right choice. Go get em O'Donnell!


----------



## Oddball

BTW...Anybody checked out how that "unelectable" Marco Rubio dude is doing in Florida lately?

I've lost track, in all the excitement and media hype over the Delaware fracas.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race. * I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DICK...  Not true....
> 
> NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race
Click to expand...


I guess Byron York got bad info:

Just moments after winning a smashing victory over Delaware political powerhouse and former shoo-in Rep. Mike Castle, O'Donnell got word from the National Republican Senatorial Committee in Washington: the party doesn't consider her a competitive candidate and won't be sending any money to help her in the general election campaign against Democrat Chris Coons.  If O'Donnell can pull within a few points of Coons, party bosses hinted, then maybe they'll reconsider.

Actually, O'Donnell didn't get the word directly; it came through reports in the press.  When a reporter asked her whether she had gotten a call from Sen. John Cornyn, who runs the NRSC, O'Donnell diplomatically answered that she didn't have her cell phone with her.​
Read more at the Washington Examiner: Christine O'Donnell gives GOP establishment a thumpin' | Washington Examiner

I wonder what changed their minds about supporting this fruitcake?


----------



## Dick Tuck

LibocalypseNow said:


> I must say that i was ecstatic when i saw how much Karl Rove dislikes O'Donnell. I wanted to whip out my checkbook right away for her. If a phony Neocon Check Pant goon like Roves dislikes her,you know she's the right choice. Go get em O'Donnell!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AeJzpjefH4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Karl Rove- There Are 'A Lot Of Nutty Things' O'Donnell's Been Saying[/ame]


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Seriously,i wish Rove would just STFU. It's phony Neocons like him who have brought the Republican Party to its knees. So who gives a chit what he thinks about O'Donnell. It's great to see some real Conservatives winning again. So all i have to say to Rove and the rest of his Check Pant frauds is...Your 15 Minutes are just about up so STFU!


----------



## Charles_Main

JimH52 said:


> Just incredible!  It is the best example that I can think of "cutting off the nose to spite the face."  There is NO CHANCE the GOP wins the Senate now.



You people just do not get it do you.

The Tea Party is not a Republican Partisan Group. It is A Conservative Partisan group. This movement is not about Getting the republicans a majority of Both Houses at any cost. It is about forcing the Republicans to return to conservatism. One of the most liberal Republicans in the party, Just got handed his papers. Because People with the Tea party Mind set. Are not here to reward Republicans because they do not like Democrats. We are here to Take back a party. castle Voted for Cap and Trade for Christ sake, and the stimulus. 

I am very happy about this. Sure The Dems may hold onto the Senate now. But I could care less. To me trading the Democrats for a Republican Majority full of Liberal Rhino Republicans, that do things like vote for Cap and Trade, and stimulus, Is rather pointless. 

I rather not win the Senate this time around, and force the Rhinos out.

You people can have your perpetual Cycle of Lesser evils. I don't want it anymore. I want a party that stands for my principles, and will not compromise them over 1 Fucking seat.


----------



## Zander

Charles_Main said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredible!  It is the best example that I can think of "cutting off the nose to spite the face."  There is NO CHANCE the GOP wins the Senate now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people just do not get it do you.
> 
> The Tea Party is not a Republican Partisan Group. It is A Conservative Partisan group. This movement is not about Getting the republicans a majority of Both Houses at any cost. It is about forcing the Republicans to return to conservatism. One of the most liberal Republicans in the party, Just got handed his papers. Because People with the Tea party Mind set. Are not here to reward Republicans because they do not like Democrats. We are here to Take back a party. castle Voted for Cap and Trade for Christ sake, and the stimulus.
> 
> I am very happy about this. Sure The Dems may hold onto the Senate now. But I could care less. To me trading the Democrats for a Republican Majority full of Liberal Rhino Republicans, that do things like vote for Cap and Trade, and stimulus, Is rather pointless.
> 
> I rather not win the Senate this time around, and force the Rhinos out.
> 
> You people can have your perpetual Cycle of Lesser evils. I don't want it anymore. I want a party that stands for my principles, and will not compromise them over 1 Fucking seat.
Click to expand...

I agree.  What is the purpose of winning back control of both houses of congress if it will lead to the same results as last time? What good is having a slim majority when it will be held hostage by a handful of liberal RINO Senators in which we will receive the blame for wrongheaded policies that result from initiatives that are anything but Conservative!!  Then we will get crushed in the next election and keep repeating the vicious cycle that was 1995-2006. We need to run and govern as conservatives or not run at all. We have sent the Republican Party a message - a very clear and direct message............
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
 NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Charles_Main said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just incredible!  It is the best example that I can think of "cutting off the nose to spite the face."  There is NO CHANCE the GOP wins the Senate now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You people just do not get it do you.
> 
> The Tea Party is not a Republican Partisan Group. It is A Conservative Partisan group. This movement is not about Getting the republicans a majority of Both Houses at any cost. It is about forcing the Republicans to return to conservatism. One of the most liberal Republicans in the party, Just got handed his papers. Because People with the Tea party Mind set. Are not here to reward Republicans because they do not like Democrats. We are here to Take back a party. castle Voted for Cap and Trade for Christ sake, and the stimulus.
> 
> I am very happy about this. Sure The Dems may hold onto the Senate now. But I could care less. To me trading the Democrats for a Republican Majority full of Liberal Rhino Republicans, that do things like vote for Cap and Trade, and stimulus, Is rather pointless.
> 
> I rather not win the Senate this time around, and force the Rhinos out.
> 
> You people can have your perpetual Cycle of Lesser evils. I don't want it anymore. I want a party that stands for my principles, and will not compromise them over 1 Fucking seat.
Click to expand...


Bingo! Well said. So the Republicans win less seats than previously thought? I don't mind. The Republicans have to finish weeding out the phony Check Pants who have turned the Party into Democrat-Light. This weeding out process may mean suffering a little initially but it is essential for the future survival of the Party. The Democrat-Light days are over. I think that's great. The Republicans/Conservatives will make some gains in November but they may not be the massive gains some envisioned. So lower your expectations and just be happy with the gains that are made in November. I know i'll be happy.


----------



## drsmith1072

Zander said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rational?  Have you learned nothing about the policy and politics of the Republican Party over the past 16 years?  What is the purpose of winning back control of both houses of congress if it will lead to the same results as last time?  In other words, we will have a slim majority that is held hostage by RINO Senators, in which we will receive the blame for wrongheaded policies that result from initiatives that are anything but Republican!  Then we will get crushed in the next election and keep repeating the vicious cycle that was 1995-2006.  We need to run and govern as conservatives or not run at all.  NO MORE RINO'S!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, it's RINOs not RINO's.
> 
> hey, if you're willing to let the dems have the senate because the socalled RINO doesn't pass some mysterious litmus test to prove to YOUR satisfaction that he/she is republican enough for you, you'll get what you deserve and it won't be pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So called??  According to the Club for Growth, Castle has had the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus. So in 2008, when Arlen Specter scored a 44%, Mike Castle scored a 26%!  He's a fucking Democrat!!!
> 
> There is no question that there are flaws in the ODonnell campaign and in the candidate herself.  However, you've got to understand that we dont select the candidates; we only make choices between the existing ones.  Unfortunately, we are not always going to find a "Joe Miller" to challenge the RINO. Elections are about choosing the best candidate who appears on the ballot.
> 
> PS: RINOs or RINO's, either way spells DEFEAT. NO MORE FUCKING RINO's or RINOs!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


uh did you realize that your link goes to the right leaning club for growth's scorecard on pro-growth policies and that there are a few Rs that are further down the list than castle?? 

Your link is NOT about the slant of their voting record from left to right but instead is about the intangible support for "pro-growth policies" which is a matter of opinion and higly subjective. What standard was usd to determine which policies were pro-growth and which were not?

Do you even bother reading your own sources BEFORE you post??


----------



## rightwinger

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually as far as the tea party I think it started that way. I believe in the beginning the republicans promoted and hoped that the tea party would prosper so they could use it to regain power but then as it is with most monstrous creations it turned on them and they have no conrtol over it.
> 
> They have only themselves to blame. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.
> 
> This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When will they ever learn?
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When you vote vote for your beliefs not your party
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
Click to expand...


In this case the people of Delaware would have prefered a RINO to the Democratic candidate

Now that their only choice is a Tea Bagger....they will go Dem

Whether you want RINOs elected or not makes no difference...it is the people doing the voting


----------



## Zander

Oddball said:


> BTW...Anybody checked out how that "unelectable" Marco Rubio dude is doing in Florida lately?
> 
> I've lost track, in all the excitement and media hype over the Delaware fracas.



Don't look over there....nothing to see. Just move along. Liberals of both parties are not shitting their pants right now. They always smell like that!!!

Just, just.......move along.......there is nothing to see in Florida. Moderates always win....


----------



## Dick Tuck

Senators Snowe and Collins must be crapping themselves today.


----------



## KGB

Zander said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> And home certainly won't be a senate majority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right....That is why 40% of the country identifies themselves as "CONSERVATIVE". Sorry Leftwinger - but we conservatives *are* the "mainstream".  Liberals are self identified at less than 20% - they are the wing nut extremists.
> 
> Anyhoo.....You'll see just how  "mainstream" we are  in a few more weeks when CONSERVATIVE Republicans take over the House. Till then......
Click to expand...


as conservative as I am (which is considerable), this thought does not comfort me....the two party system is morally bankrupt.  We once had a system where ideologies were represented, now we have a system where only political parties are represented.  I sincerely hope the Tea Party does well & I also hope a Left Tea Part forms.  The two big parties need to a swift kick in the ass...


----------



## Charles_Main

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.
> 
> This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When will they ever learn?
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When you vote vote for your beliefs not your party
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case the people of Delaware would have prefered a RINO to the Democratic candidate
> 
> Now that their only choice is a Tea Bagger....they will go Dem
> 
> Whether you want RINOs elected or not makes no difference...it is the people doing the voting
Click to expand...


Clearly you miss the point.


----------



## Charles_Main

KGB said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got to love the "Big Tent" of the Republican Party
> 
> With Angle and now O'Donnell, the Tea Party is ensuring Republicans will never appeal to the mainstream.......only the EX-treme
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right....That is why 40% of the country identifies themselves as "CONSERVATIVE". Sorry Leftwinger - but we conservatives *are* the "mainstream".  Liberals are self identified at less than 20% - they are the wing nut extremists.
> 
> Anyhoo.....You'll see just how  "mainstream" we are  in a few more weeks when CONSERVATIVE Republicans take over the House. Till then......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as conservative as I am (which is considerable), this thought does not comfort me....the two party system is morally bankrupt.  We once had a system where ideologies were represented, now we have a system where only political parties are represented.  I sincerely hope the Tea Party does well & I also hope a Left Tea Part forms.  The two big parties need to a swift kick in the ass...
Click to expand...


Hell yeah. The only thing that would make me happier than what is happening. Is if they were actually running and winning as Tea Party candidates and not republicans, and conservative republicans were deserting the party to join the tea party.

We need more smaller parties that actually represent the views of their constituents. the 2 Party monopoly must go.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Standing by your principles and losing is far more honorable than selling out and winning. The selling out and winning mentality is what helped bring the Republican Party to its knees. So you win some and you lose some. Sometimes winning really isn't everything. Most people are just so sick of the Republican Party being Democrat-Light. It's time for a real Conservative Revolution. Time to kick the Neocon Check-Pant frauds to the curb. If this means suffering some losses initially than so be it. You have to think long-term on this stuff. I like the changes i'm seeing in the Republican Party. I hope these changes continue. I feel good about standing by principles. Hey that's just how i feel anyway. Get out and vote people. You do have a voice.


----------



## rightwinger

Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.

Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov


----------



## drsmith1072

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would hope so. No one in the tea party is a liberal.
> 
> All Americans who believe in the simple proposition that the Federal Government should not spend money it does not have. Democrats (the 70% who in a recent Rasmussen Poll said they support capitalism and not socialism), Republicans (the 90% who aren't RINOs), Libertarians, Constitutionalists, Independents, Home Schooling families, and Small Business Owners form the backbone of this coalition. We believe that the United States is a republic of individuals acting independently as they see fit, not as the Federal Government instructs them to act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, they aren't Liberal, you have that right.  They are Neocon interlopers.  Real Cons rejected the Teapartiers a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since I do not know what your political stance is I will just have to take it you are a liberal. And with that said. You do not know what true Conservatives think because you ae not one. It's like here a democrat pating a republican on the back and saying he was a good guy. I do n ot want to be praised by the likes of people like you. Because if I am I am going against my values and leaning towards waht a liberals value. FUCK THAT.
Click to expand...


WOW, look at that blatant hypocrisy. You get to define him as a liberal and then tell him that he can't do the same to a conservative. LOL 

GJ. LOL


----------



## Oddball

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov


Checked out the Rubio/Crist/Meek polls lately?


----------



## Dr.House

Oddball said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> Checked out the Rubio/Crist/Meek polls lately?
Click to expand...


----------



## Dick Tuck

LibocalypseNow said:


> Standing by your principles and losing is far more honorable than selling out and winning. The selling out and winning mentality is what helped bring the Republican Party to its knees. So you win some and you lose some. Sometimes winning really isn't everything. Most people are just so sick of the Republican Party being Democrat-Light. It's time for a real Conservative Revolution. Time to kick the Neocon Check-Pant frauds to the curb. If this means suffering some losses initially than so be it. You have to think long-term on this stuff. I like the changes i'm seeing in the Republican Party. I hope these changes continue. I feel good about standing by principles. Hey that's just how i feel anyway. Get out and vote people. You do have a voice.



What principles would they be?  Moralizing against masturbation?   Claiming that there's more evidence for creationism than evolution?  Claiming that condoms aren't effective at stemming AIDS?  Skimming her campaign funds for personal use?  Good to know that being batshit crazy is now a conservative principle.


----------



## Charles_Main

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov



Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.


----------



## Zander

drsmith1072 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> first of all, it's RINOs not RINO's.
> 
> hey, if you're willing to let the dems have the senate because the socalled RINO doesn't pass some mysterious litmus test to prove to YOUR satisfaction that he/she is republican enough for you, you'll get what you deserve and it won't be pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So called??  According to the Club for Growth, Castle has had the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus. So in 2008, when Arlen Specter scored a 44%, Mike Castle scored a 26%!  He's a fucking Democrat!!!
> 
> There is no question that there are flaws in the ODonnell campaign and in the candidate herself.  However, you've got to understand that we dont select the candidates; we only make choices between the existing ones.  Unfortunately, we are not always going to find a "Joe Miller" to challenge the RINO. Elections are about choosing the best candidate who appears on the ballot.
> 
> PS: RINOs or RINO's, either way spells DEFEAT. NO MORE FUCKING RINO's or RINOs!!!!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh did you realize that your link goes to the right leaning club for growth's scorecard on pro-growth policies and that there are a few Rs that are further down the list than castle??
> 
> Your link is NOT about the slant of their voting record from left to right but instead is about the intangible support for "pro-growth policies" which is a matter of opinion and higly subjective. What standard was usd to determine which policies were pro-growth and which were not?
> 
> Do you even bother reading your own sources BEFORE you post??
Click to expand...


Do you think that Mike Castle is a conservative? If you want to stick to that, go ahead. Unfortunately for him - he didn't make the case to the Republican primary voters in Delaware. They think he's too liberal. They voted for the other candidate.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
Click to expand...


IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.


----------



## Charles_Main

Dick Tuck said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure that is what the polls show.


----------



## Dr.House

I love when a plan comes together...

If you don't want to look at FL, then take PA for example...  

Conservatives said they would throw out the RINOs...  Arlen Specturd got scared when he saw how bad he was doing in the polls against Toomey as an R and jumped parties...  PA dems told him to pound sand and picked Sleestack...  Phase 1 complete - Specturd gone....Friggin' sweet!

Now Phase 2 is looking pretty good as conservative Toomey has a nice lead going on Sleestack... I guess we'll see what happens now in November...


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
Click to expand...


It doesn't work that way, DICK...

Moderates have to be motivated *toward *the D...

Low turnout this year will favor heavily on the right...


----------



## LordBrownTrout

"Yet, despite being systematically ignored, belittled, marginalized, and ostracized by political, academic, and media elites, the Tea Party movement has grown stronger and stronger."

Read more at the Washington Examiner: Scott Rasmussen and Douglas Schoen: One nation under revolt | Washington Examiner


----------



## drsmith1072

Samson said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oreo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh they're going to get it alright.  Have you seen the look on some of these Republican rino's faces on Fox tonight--like Carl Rove.  It's almost histerical.
> 
> *Now that's what I call "shock and awe"-:* l
> 
> _This along with what has been going on in the Republican primaries across this nation is a major slap in the face---a wake up call to the RNC in this country._
> 
> *So what LIBERAL on this board--still thinks the Tea Party in this country is just an extension--aka "astro-turf" of the Republican party?* *You have been proven WRONG.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually as far as the tea party I think it started that way. I believe in the beginning the republicans promoted and hoped that the tea party would prosper so they could use it to regain power but then as it is with most monstrous creations it turned on them and they have no conrtol over it.
> 
> They have only themselves to blame. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.
> 
> This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.
Click to expand...


I will give you the fact that the tea party is riled up and excited right now which is one reason for them winning the midterm primaries but you need to realize that the tea party is still outnumbered by those on the right who don't consider themselves part of the movement. 

The tea party needs the republicans as much as the republicans need the tea party if they ever expect to be in power again for any amount of time. I doubt either can win on their own but it's pretty apparent that they are both hoping for support from the other in spite of the divisiveness presented during the primary campaign.


----------



## KGB

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
Click to expand...


for one election cycle, perhaps....but the time is coming for the end of the 2 party system....


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans in this country are going to have to decide whether they want to make modest gains with real Conservative candidates or make massive gains with more phony Neocon Check-Pant establishment candidates. Personally i prefer making some modest gains with real Conservative candidates. This is what weeding out all the phonies in the Republican Party will mean. You'll have to take some initial losses in helping the Party survive. The Democrat-Light days are over. This will take some initial sacrifice though. Look at what the frauds have done to the Republican Party. Things cannot get any worse. So just continue weeding em out and accept some initial losses. The Party will benefit in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race. * I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DICK...  Not true....
> 
> NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race
Click to expand...


It was as of last night. 

NRSC: No Plans to Fund O&#8217;Donnell - Washington Wire - WSJ

WOW they flip flopped on that real quick. LOL


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good thing that the GOP said it's not planning on putting a dime in the O'Donnel race. * I can't blame them, with all the exposure she has skimming her campaign funds for personal expenses.  Any conservatives out there who aren't batshit crazy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DICK...  Not true....
> 
> NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was as of last night.
> 
> NRSC: No Plans to Fund ODonnell - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> WOW they flip flopped on that real quick. LOL
Click to expand...


That'll teach you for believing a blog....  Doh!


----------



## shintao

uscitizen said:


> I think some of the TP/Palin bunch are going to show up here in KY and rally for Rand Paul.



So is the caribou pole dancer moving away from the RNC who wanted her wet panties back?


----------



## Dick Tuck

Charles_Main said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure that is what the polls show.
Click to expand...


I haven't seen a poll that asked if people would prefer a batshit crazy, tea bagging fool over the current Democratic leadership.  You are aware that House Republicans have a lower approval than House Democrats.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, DICK...
> 
> Moderates have to be motivated *toward *the D...
> 
> Low turnout this year will favor heavily on the right...
Click to expand...


How hard will that be when the tea baggers are taking over the GOP?


----------



## Intense

Dick Tuck said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
Click to expand...


It moves Independents towards the R Column.


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DICK...  Not true....
> 
> NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was as of last night.
> 
> NRSC: No Plans to Fund ODonnell - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> WOW they flip flopped on that real quick. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That'll teach you for believing a blog....  Doh!
Click to expand...


So wingnut media can't get anything right.  There's a duh.


----------



## WillowTree

Dick Tuck said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure that is what the polls show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a poll that asked if people would prefer a batshit crazy, tea bagging fool over the current Democratic leadership.  You are aware that House Republicans have a lower approval than House Democrats.
Click to expand...


oh goody we gots us another homosexual demonRat on board, knows all bout "teabagging" I wuv it.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Tuck said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, DICK...
> 
> Moderates have to be motivated *toward *the D...
> 
> Low turnout this year will favor heavily on the right...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How hard will that be when the tea partiers are taking over the GOP?
Click to expand...


you still think Democratics are going to keep the House, don't ya?

How cute....lol  You and JokeStarkey should hook up....


----------



## Dick Tuck

WillowTree said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah sure that is what the polls show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a poll that asked if people would prefer a batshit crazy, tea bagging fool over the current Democratic leadership.  You are aware that House Republicans have a lower approval than House Democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh goody we gots us another homosexual demonRat on board, knows all bout "teabagging" I wuv it.
Click to expand...


Sorry homophobe.  I'm not a tea bagger.


----------



## WillowTree

Dick Tuck said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen a poll that asked if people would prefer a batshit crazy, tea bagging fool over the current Democratic leadership.  You are aware that House Republicans have a lower approval than House Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh goody we gots us another homosexual demonRat on board, knows all bout "teabagging" I wuv it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry homophobe.  I'm not a tea bagger.
Click to expand...


sure you izz you izz a bonofide homsexualteabagger and a phobeoboe to boot


----------



## Dick Tuck

Dr.House said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't work that way, DICK...
> 
> Moderates have to be motivated *toward *the D...
> 
> Low turnout this year will favor heavily on the right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How hard will that be when the tea partiers are taking over the GOP?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you still think Democratics are going to keep the House, don't ya?
> 
> How cute....lol  You and JokeStarkey should hook up....
Click to expand...


We'll lose seats, because people are pissed about the economy.  We'll keep both houses though, because the patients have taken over the wingnut asylum.


----------



## LibocalypseNow

Hey the Democrats had their Revolution and the Socialists/Progressives won and now the Republicans are having their Revolution and hopefully the real Conservatives will win. Nuff said.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Head said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> How hard will that be when the tea partiers are taking over the GOP?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you still think Democratics are going to keep the House, don't ya?
> 
> How cute....lol  You and JokeStarkey should hook up....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll lose seats, because people are pissed about the economy.  We'll keep both houses though, because the patients have taken over the wingnut asylum.
Click to expand...


Reality...  A concept you've been out of touch with for a while....

Yes, I can see the Democratics are real excited about their prospects in November...


----------



## drsmith1072

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
Click to expand...


So what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.
Click to expand...


To conservatives, having RINOs Specter, Castle, Crist, Murkowski gone is actually a win...

You "party firsters" won't get that concept...


----------



## saveliberty

Since the Tea Party is more aligned with Republicans, wouldn't they have voted in the primary for Republicans?  I think the Democrats are in deep, deep trouble.


----------



## drsmith1072

Zander said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> So called??  According to the Club for Growth, Castle has had the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus. So in 2008, when Arlen Specter scored a 44%, Mike Castle scored a 26%!  He's a fucking Democrat!!!
> 
> There is no question that there are flaws in the ODonnell campaign and in the candidate herself.  However, you've got to understand that we dont select the candidates; we only make choices between the existing ones.  Unfortunately, we are not always going to find a "Joe Miller" to challenge the RINO. Elections are about choosing the best candidate who appears on the ballot.
> 
> PS: RINOs or RINO's, either way spells DEFEAT. NO MORE FUCKING RINO's or RINOs!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh did you realize that your link goes to the right leaning club for growth's scorecard on pro-growth policies and that there are a few Rs that are further down the list than castle??
> 
> Your link is NOT about the slant of their voting record from left to right but instead is about the intangible support for "pro-growth policies" which is a matter of opinion and higly subjective. What standard was usd to determine which policies were pro-growth and which were not?
> 
> Do you even bother reading your own sources BEFORE you post??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think that Mike Castle is a conservative? If you want to stick to that, go ahead. Unfortunately for him - he didn't make the case to the Republican primary voters in Delaware. They think he's too liberal. They voted for the other candidate.
Click to expand...


That's nice and all but how does that address you misreading your own source and claiming that it says something that it clearly did not say?? 

Furthemore, castle only lost by a few percentage points in a low turn out primary so why is it that you are trying to make all of these claims that are NOT supported by the vote?? In fact a LARGE portion of those same voters in the republicans primary voted in favor of castle so how does your new spin apply to them??


----------



## drsmith1072

Charles_Main said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah sure that is what the polls show.
Click to expand...


So where are these polls that show how moderates are going to react and vote IF a far right wing tea party candidate wins the primary. You claim something about what the polls show, so prove it.


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, DICK...  Not true....
> 
> NRSC NRSC Chairman Cornyn?s Statement On Delaware Senate Race
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was as of last night.
> 
> NRSC: No Plans to Fund ODonnell - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> WOW they flip flopped on that real quick. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That'll teach you for believing a blog....  Doh!
Click to expand...


It was stated on the major news networks (including cable) last night and WSJ a right wing rag if there ever was one and was the first link I could find so it's hilarious that you would attack the source and ingore the FACTS but that is your usual tactic now isn't it??


----------



## Zander

drsmith1072 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh did you realize that your link goes to the right leaning club for growth's scorecard on pro-growth policies and that there are a few Rs that are further down the list than castle??
> 
> Your link is NOT about the slant of their voting record from left to right but instead is about the intangible support for "pro-growth policies" which is a matter of opinion and higly subjective. What standard was usd to determine which policies were pro-growth and which were not?
> 
> Do you even bother reading your own sources BEFORE you post??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Mike Castle is a conservative? If you want to stick to that, go ahead. Unfortunately for him - he didn't make the case to the Republican primary voters in Delaware. They think he's too liberal. They voted for the other candidate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's nice and all but how does that address you misreading your own source and claiming that it says something that it clearly did not say??
> 
> Furthemore, castle only lost by a few percentage points in a low turn out primary so why is it that you are trying to make all of these claims that are NOT supported by the vote?? In fact a LARGE portion of those same voters in the republicans primary voted in favor of castle so how does your new spin apply to them??
Click to expand...


Oh I see, your a pedant!! Good for you, I'm not. 

I linked to the CLUB FOR GROWTH's  website. If you can't figure out the rest , well suffice it to say you're not trying very hard.    

The only "SPIN" is here yours. The election results speak for themselves.   Conservatives in Delaware nominated the conservative candidate to represent the Republican party. I see that pattern repeating across the country. Conservatives are taking back the Republican party. No spin required.


----------



## drsmith1072

Intense said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWs, it moves moderates toward the D column.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It moves Independents towards the R Column.
Click to expand...


Really?? and yet this is from the trusted rasmussen.



> *Voters not affiliated with either major party prefer Castle over Coons but favor the Democrat if O'Donnell is his opponent.*
> 
> Coons leads conservative activist Christine ODonnell, who is challenging Castle for the GOP Senate nomination in a primary next Tuesday, by a 47% to 36% margin.
> 
> The latest Rasmussen Reports statewide telephone survey of Likely Voters shows Castle earning 48% of the vote, while Coons gets 37% support.
> 
> Election 2010: Delaware Senate - Rasmussen Reports



Oops looks like you stuck your foot in your mouth again. LOL


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Castle's conservatism:

Pro abortion. Check
Pro stimulus. Check
Pro cap and trade. Check
Pro spending and govt programs. Check

Lol, what exactly spells conservative about this imposter?  He may as well have run as a dem.


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To conservatives, having RINOs Specter, Castle, Crist, Murkowski gone is actually a win...
> 
> You "party firsters" won't get that concept...
Click to expand...


SO again I ask what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.

Can you answer the question or is trolling all you have to offer??

BTW I have voted for republicans so i can hardly be considered a "party firster" but thanks for the baseless insult.


----------



## drsmith1072

Zander said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think that Mike Castle is a conservative? If you want to stick to that, go ahead. Unfortunately for him - he didn't make the case to the Republican primary voters in Delaware. They think he's too liberal. They voted for the other candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice and all but how does that address you misreading your own source and claiming that it says something that it clearly did not say??
> 
> Furthemore, castle only lost by a few percentage points in a low turn out primary so why is it that you are trying to make all of these claims that are NOT supported by the vote?? In fact a LARGE portion of those same voters in the republicans primary voted in favor of castle so how does your new spin apply to them??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I see, your a pedant!! Good for you, I'm not.
> 
> I linked to the CLUB FOR GROWTH's  website. If you can't figure out the rest , well suffice it to say you're not trying very hard.
> 
> The only "SPIN" is here yours. The election results speak for themselves.   Conservatives in Delaware nominated the conservative candidate to represent the Republican party. I see that pattern repeating across the country. Conservatives are taking back the Republican party. No spin required.
Click to expand...


LOL, in case you missed it, YOU made the claim and then provided a link that did NOT support your claim. The burden of proof is on YOU and I am not about to waste my time and go looking for something that more than likely doesn't exist.

Put up or shut up.

As for the rest of your "SPIN" I am not the one talking up such a marginal victory and making proclamations about it and it's importance that are NOT supported by the facts. That is what YOU are doing.


----------



## Dick Tuck

saveliberty said:


> Since the Tea Party is more aligned with Republicans, wouldn't they have voted in the primary for Republicans?  I think the Democrats are in deep, deep trouble.



The Democrats were in deep, deep trouble.  People were pissed about the economy, and forgot how we got to this point.  The Teabaggers handed the Dems a victory from the jaws of defeat, because they gravitate to candidates that tell them what they want to hear...IOWs, nothing has changed.


----------



## Zander

drsmith1072 said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice and all but how does that address you misreading your own source and claiming that it says something that it clearly did not say??
> 
> Furthemore, castle only lost by a few percentage points in a low turn out primary so why is it that you are trying to make all of these claims that are NOT supported by the vote?? In fact a LARGE portion of those same voters in the republicans primary voted in favor of castle so how does your new spin apply to them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, your a pedant!! Good for you, I'm not.
> 
> I linked to the CLUB FOR GROWTH's  website. If you can't figure out the rest , well suffice it to say you're not trying very hard.
> 
> The only "SPIN" is here yours. The election results speak for themselves.   Conservatives in Delaware nominated the conservative candidate to represent the Republican party. I see that pattern repeating across the country. Conservatives are taking back the Republican party. No spin required.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL, in case you missed it, YOU made the claim and then provided a link that did NOT support your claim. The burden of proof is on YOU and I am not about to waste my time and go looking for something that more than likely doesn't exist.
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> As for the rest of your "SPIN" I am not the one talking up such a marginal victory and making proclamations about it and it's importance that are NOT supported by the facts. That is what YOU are doing.
Click to expand...

You are clearly used to being spoon fed. here is the same page - it took all of  one click to get 2008 results instead of 2009.  Are you a government employee per chance??? Senate Legislation, Congressional Voting Records, United States House of Representatives

Election results are not spin, sorry. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## Dick Tuck

WillowTree said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh goody we gots us another homosexual demonRat on board, knows all bout "teabagging" I wuv it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry homophobe.  I'm not a tea bagger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sure you izz you izz a bonofide homsexualteabagger and a phobeoboe to boot
Click to expand...


Most wingnut woman wouldn't be able to teabag, since they need to have a bag over their lard ass head to get any.


----------



## Charles_Main

KGB said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still don't get it. If it forces a move back to conservatism and away from guys like Castle then it had the intended impact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for one election cycle, perhaps....but the time is coming for the end of the 2 party system....
Click to expand...


I sure hope so.


----------



## Charles_Main

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To conservatives, having RINOs Specter, Castle, Crist, Murkowski gone is actually a win...
> 
> You "party firsters" won't get that concept...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SO again I ask what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.
> 
> Can you answer the question or is trolling all you have to offer??
> 
> BTW I have voted for republicans so i can hardly be considered a "party firster" but thanks for the baseless insult.
Click to expand...


It's not just one Mid term primary. It is a trend. I am not a republican I am a conservative. I am not interested in a republican majority unless it governs conservatively.


----------



## Flopper

Question:  Do Republicans have any real incentive to create jobs and increase economic growth in the next two years?  A 9.5% unemployment rate and an economy growing at 2% would almost assure that our next president would be a Republican.


----------



## rightwinger

Flopper said:


> Question:  Do Republicans have any real incentive to create jobs and increase economic growth in the next two years?  A 9.5% unemployment rate and an economy growing at 2% would almost assure that our next president would be a Republican.



No


----------



## Trajan

rightwinger said:


> . The Tea Baggers are ensuring the Democrats will remain the only viable alternative



*If* they were a viable alternative,  you'd have a point there RW.


----------



## NYcarbineer

If the Republicans do better than average, in a midterm of this variety, and the 'tea party candidates' win an overwhelmingly large proportion of their races, 

then the tea party people can have their victory lap.


----------



## NYcarbineer

The tea partiers just put an 11 point underdog into the race in Delaware, by defeating an 11 point favorite.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.


----------



## jillian

LordBrownTrout said:


> You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.



perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.



occam's razor, yes?


----------



## LordBrownTrout

jillian said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
Click to expand...



Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.


----------



## jillian

LordBrownTrout said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
Click to expand...


mccain would have won but for looking incompetent during the financial meltdown...and picking palin showed a lack of judgment.

different story.

i don't like angry anything...  i have no problem with smart conservatives. they have an important role same as smart and compassionate liberals. i have a problem with stupid people, reactionaries and racists.... of any political persuasion. (and no, i'm not calling the bimbette a racist... i'm speaking generally).


----------



## LordBrownTrout

jillian said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mccain would have won but for looking incompetent during the financial meltdown...and picking palin showed a lack of judgment.
> 
> different story.
> 
> i don't like angry anything...  i have no problem with smart conservatives. they have an important role same as smart and compassionate liberals. i have a problem with stupid people, reactionaries and racists.... of any political persuasion. (and no, i'm not calling the bimbette a racist... i'm speaking generally).
Click to expand...


Oh, I know.  You always have been pretty sensible!!!  Bimbette?   Isn't that sexist?


----------



## NYcarbineer

LordBrownTrout said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
Click to expand...


Tell us who would have done better in 2008 than McCain.


----------



## jillian

LordBrownTrout said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mccain would have won but for looking incompetent during the financial meltdown...and picking palin showed a lack of judgment.
> 
> different story.
> 
> i don't like angry anything...  i have no problem with smart conservatives. they have an important role same as smart and compassionate liberals. i have a problem with stupid people, reactionaries and racists.... of any political persuasion. (and no, i'm not calling the bimbette a racist... i'm speaking generally).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know.  You always have been pretty sensible!!!  Bimbette?   Isn't that sexist?
Click to expand...


no... liking her b/c she's semi-attractive is, though.


----------



## Trajan

LordBrownTrout said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know O and the dems have problems when Gibbs is arguing in favor and alongside Rove against O Donnel.  I mean, this is solid gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
Click to expand...


what election are you referring to? ....


----------



## LordBrownTrout

NYcarbineer said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us who would have done better in 2008 than McCain.
Click to expand...



You got me.  I don't think any R could have won two years ago.  Likewise, I don't see O winning in 12.  Probably won't be that close either.  We could have a LOT of one termers if the economy stays in the crapper.


----------



## LordBrownTrout

Trajan said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what election are you referring to? ....
Click to expand...



The 08 election.  However, there wasn't much to choose from that year.


----------



## NYcarbineer

LordBrownTrout said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who would have done better in 2008 than McCain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You got me.  I don't think any R could have won two years ago.  Likewise, I don't see O winning in 12.  Probably won't be that close either.  We could have a LOT of one termers if the economy stays in the crapper.
Click to expand...


Ah, an honest answer.  I've asked that question many a time to many a claim that McCain lost because he wasn't conservative enough.


----------



## Flopper

NYcarbineer said:


> The tea partiers just put an 11 point underdog into the race in Delaware, by defeating an 11 point favorite.


*You just hit on the crux of problem.  If there is little difference between the winner and loser of a primary, then the winner will have no problem picking up the votes of the loser in the general election.  However, this not the case with most of the tea party candidates. 

While a victory for a tea bagger in a primary may energize the far right, it is also likely to energize the left.  Since Tea-baggers will  need the support of moderate Republicans  and often conservative Democrats, a Tea-bagger victory in the primary is not necessary a good thing for the Republicans in the general election.

Although Republicans could win the House, I think they have lost the Senate.*


----------



## Charles_Main

Flopper said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea partiers just put an 11 point underdog into the race in Delaware, by defeating an 11 point favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> *You just hit on the crux of problem.  If there is little difference between the winner and loser of a primary, then the winner will have no problem picking up the votes of the loser in the general election.  However, this not the case with most of the tea party candidates.
> 
> While a victory for a tea bagger in a primary may energize the far right, it is also likely to energize the left.  Since Tea-baggers will  need the support of moderate Republicans  and often conservative Democrats, a Tea-bagger victory in the primary is not necessary a good thing for the Republicans in the general election.
> 
> Although Republicans could win the House, I think they have lost the Senate.*
Click to expand...


You guys all miss the point. The Tea Party is not by default Republican. It is A grass roots conservative movement. It's goal is not to hand the Republicans Majority's, It is to Force the republicans back to our values. 

It appears to me that you people are so wrapped up in Party politics you can not fathom that so many people are choosing Ideology over Party for a change. 

Regardless of the outcome it is very refreshing to me.


----------



## Charles_Main

jillian said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mccain would have won but for looking incompetent during the financial meltdown...and picking palin showed a lack of judgment.
> 
> different story.
> 
> i don't like angry anything...  i have no problem with smart conservatives. they have an important role same as smart and compassionate liberals. i have a problem with stupid people, reactionaries and racists.... of any political persuasion. (and no, i'm not calling the bimbette a racist... i'm speaking generally).
Click to expand...



Seems reasonable. Now do you recognize, that especially since Obama was elected. charges of People being Racist are shall we say. Through the roof lol.

Not every person who talks about Limited Gov, Fiscal responsibility, states rights, and traditional Constitutional Interpretation  is a racist. I know I am not. I am sure there are racists in the Tea Party. it is inevitable when the president is black that the Racist white crowd would gravitate toward this new party that is so Opposed to Obama. However I Believe that most of them are like me, Who until now never even thought of himself as a Tea Party guy by the way, but now that I am seeing them stick to their Ideals and push these Rino Republicans out despite that it may lose seats for the Republicans over all, I am more and more drawn to them.

It is like a perfect fit. For years now I have been turned of by the democrats, and clinging to a republican party that said one thing and did Another. That claimed to stand for my ideals but with Bush and the Congressional Republicans of his time, at least on Domestic Issues I care about, acted more like Liberals, or just plain Stupid. 

So I have been searching for a party that actually governed like I wanted and did not just pay lip service to it.

So I could not be happier with what I see happening in these primaries, Damn the consequences for the Republicans this Election.

The Intent all along was to "derail The republican party" where ever and when ever they support candidates like Castle. Mission complete.


----------



## Flopper

Charles_Main said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea partiers just put an 11 point underdog into the race in Delaware, by defeating an 11 point favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> *You just hit on the crux of problem.  If there is little difference between the winner and loser of a primary, then the winner will have no problem picking up the votes of the loser in the general election.  However, this not the case with most of the tea party candidates.
> 
> While a victory for a tea bagger in a primary may energize the far right, it is also likely to energize the left.  Since Tea-baggers will  need the support of moderate Republicans  and often conservative Democrats, a Tea-bagger victory in the primary is not necessary a good thing for the Republicans in the general election.
> 
> Although Republicans could win the House, I think they have lost the Senate.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys all miss the point. The Tea Party is not by default Republican. It is A grass roots conservative movement. It's goal is not to hand the Republicans Majority's, It is to Force the republicans back to our values.
> 
> It appears to me that you people are so wrapped up in Party politics you can not fathom that so many people are choosing Ideology over Party for a change.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome it is very refreshing to me.
Click to expand...

*Maybe the Tea Party is not by default Republican, but you can bet that just about every Tea-baggers will vote Republican.  The Tea Party is the right wing of the Republican Party.

As the Tea Party pushes the Republican party further to the right, it leaves little room for more moderate Republicans.  Their only choice is voting as Independent or Democrat.  The bottom line is that as a party moves far to the left or right it excludes more voters.  You win elections by including voters  not excluding them.
*


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good analogy. I also recall Repubs initially wetting themselves over the possiblity that the two parties may become one. Some even went so far as to say that THEY would like to Join the Tea Party.
> 
> This concept has yet to find a home in reality, but it's clear that the Repubs had better either help, or STFU and get out of the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When will they ever learn?
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When you vote vote for your beliefs not your party
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In this case the people of Delaware would have prefered a RINO to the Democratic candidate
> 
> Now that their only choice is a Tea Bagger....they will go Dem
> 
> Whether you want RINOs elected or not makes no difference...it is the people doing the voting
Click to expand...




What is your major malfunction? I don't care where you live or who you are, Conservatives do not RINO'S. The people of delaware picked who?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dick Tuck said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that i was ecstatic when i saw how much Karl Rove dislikes O'Donnell. I wanted to whip out my checkbook right away for her. If a phony Neocon Check Pant goon like Roves dislikes her,you know she's the right choice. Go get em O'Donnell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AeJzpjefH4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Karl Rove- There Are 'A Lot Of Nutty Things' O'Donnell's Been Saying[/ame]
Click to expand...


Well Dick or is it penus? THis proves it rove and Bush both are liberal plants.


----------



## topspin

thanks bigredGED, Bush a liberal plant. That's Hillarious.
  Education is not evil.


----------



## Samson

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Well Duck or is it penus?



Who knows?

Why is the "U" key next to the "I" key?


----------



## jillian

NYcarbineer said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps the more reasonable way of looking at it is that the candidate and tea partiers have major issue if karl rove and the white house ... and the entire republican establishment agree on a candidate.
> 
> 
> 
> occam's razor, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell us who would have done better in 2008 than McCain.
Click to expand...


romney... 

when the melt-down came, he'd have presented himself as in control... and an astute business person who has a history of successful financial endeavors.

but 'the base' had issues with him being a member of a 'cult'. (their words, not mine...)


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was as of last night.
> 
> NRSC: No Plans to Fund ODonnell - Washington Wire - WSJ
> 
> WOW they flip flopped on that real quick. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That'll teach you for believing a blog....  Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was stated on the major news networks (including cable) last night and WSJ a right wing rag if there ever was one and was the first link I could find so it's hilarious that you would attack the source and ingore the FACTS but that is your usual tactic now isn't it??
Click to expand...



I didn't attack the source...  I stated FACTS from the NRSC chairman, which your source (whichever one you used) failed to verify...  

Mistakes are made - I offer corrections when you make them....  I'm getting used to doing it with you...

Does being a "party firster" preclude you from comprehending this simple FACT?


----------



## Dick Tuck

Soggy in NOLA said:


> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!



IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.


----------



## Dr.House

Dick Head said:
			
		

> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
Click to expand...


Except, as a "party firster", you re-elect your incompetents...


----------



## saveliberty

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
Click to expand...


Career politicans ARE incompetents.


----------



## drsmith1072

Zander said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see, your a pedant!! Good for you, I'm not.
> 
> I linked to the CLUB FOR GROWTH's  website. If you can't figure out the rest , well suffice it to say you're not trying very hard.
> 
> The only "SPIN" is here yours. The election results speak for themselves.   Conservatives in Delaware nominated the conservative candidate to represent the Republican party. I see that pattern repeating across the country. Conservatives are taking back the Republican party. No spin required.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, in case you missed it, YOU made the claim and then provided a link that did NOT support your claim. The burden of proof is on YOU and I am not about to waste my time and go looking for something that more than likely doesn't exist.
> 
> Put up or shut up.
> 
> As for the rest of your "SPIN" I am not the one talking up such a marginal victory and making proclamations about it and it's importance that are NOT supported by the facts. That is what YOU are doing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly used to being spoon fed. here is the same page - it took all of  one click to get 2008 results instead of 2009.  Are you a government employee per chance??? Senate Legislation, Congressional Voting Records, United States House of Representatives
> 
> Election results are not spin, sorry. Thanks for playing though.
Click to expand...


WOW you are such an idiot. Your claim that was that castle has had the most liberal voting record and yet your link does not discuss the slant of their vote but instead talks about the subjective claim that their votes are pro-growth. 

Your link does not match or support your claim. 

Here is YOUR claim



Zander said:


> According to the Club for Growth, *Castle has had the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus*. So in 2008, when Arlen Specter scored a 44%, Mike Castle scored a 26%!  He's a fucking Democrat!!!!



and yet your link is about whether the club for growth considers their votes *pro-growth *and does not list him as having "the most liberal voting record of any member of the 175+ Republican caucus" which apparently is something you just pulled out of thin air. 

Did you even bother looking at the title of the list that you were allegedly reading from??

It clearly says "A comprehensive examination of each lawmaker's record on pro-growth policies" and is NOT defining him as the most liberal. 

So do you actually have a link that supports your claim or not?? 

P.S. Even on your NEW link to 2008 there are still Rs with a lower ranking than castle so either way you lose AGAIN. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Charles_Main said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> To conservatives, having RINOs Specter, Castle, Crist, Murkowski gone is actually a win...
> 
> You "party firsters" won't get that concept...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO again I ask what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?? Winning one closed primary during a low turn out midterm is hardly proof of such a shift.
> 
> Can you answer the question or is trolling all you have to offer??
> 
> BTW I have voted for republicans so I can hardly be considered a "party firster" but thanks for the baseless insult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not just one Mid term primary. It is a trend. I am not a republican I am a conservative. I am not interested in a republican majority unless it governs conservatively.
Click to expand...


the topic is o'donnel so that is what i was referring to and I hardly see a few wins in republican primaries as a "trend".  How many tea party candidates have lost? 

Oh and I am still waiting on someone to answer, what shows that it had that impact and forced any such shift?


----------



## Wicked Jester

The title of this thread should actually read:

*"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*

And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!

LMAO!


----------



## drsmith1072

Charles_Main said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tea partiers just put an 11 point underdog into the race in Delaware, by defeating an 11 point favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> *You just hit on the crux of problem.  If there is little difference between the winner and loser of a primary, then the winner will have no problem picking up the votes of the loser in the general election.  However, this not the case with most of the tea party candidates.
> 
> While a victory for a tea bagger in a primary may energize the far right, it is also likely to energize the left.  Since Tea-baggers will  need the support of moderate Republicans  and often conservative Democrats, a Tea-bagger victory in the primary is not necessary a good thing for the Republicans in the general election.
> 
> Although Republicans could win the House, I think they have lost the Senate.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You guys all miss the point. The Tea Party is not by default Republican. It is A grass roots conservative movement. It's goal is not to hand the Republicans Majority's, It is to Force the republicans back to our values.
> 
> It appears to me that you people are so wrapped up in Party politics you can not fathom that so many people are choosing Ideology over Party for a change.
> 
> Regardless of the outcome it is very refreshing to me.
Click to expand...


LOL so it's a grass roots conservative movement that is propped up by outside money from republicans where all of your candidates run as republicans because they are against republicans?? LOL 
If you are truly not about helping republicans or about party politics then why not start a separate party instead of hiding under the wings of the republican party and leaching off of them as you and they try to make your candidates look more mainstream in order to win in the general election??


----------



## drsmith1072

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When will they ever learn?
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> When you vote vote for your beliefs not your party
> 
> NO MORE RINO'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case the people of Delaware would have prefered a RINO to the Democratic candidate
> 
> Now that their only choice is a Tea Bagger....they will go Dem
> 
> Whether you want RINOs elected or not makes no difference...it is the people doing the voting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your major malfunction? I don't care where you live or who you are, Conservatives do not RINO'S. The people of delaware picked who?
Click to expand...


Uh the people of delaware haven't picked anyone yet. The general election is in November. So what is your major malfunction?? LOL


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
Click to expand...


DC is running over with incompetents... with Obama being the IIC.

Nice try though.


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That'll teach you for believing a blog....  Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was stated on the major news networks (including cable) last night and WSJ a right wing rag if there ever was one and was the first link I could find so it's hilarious that you would attack the source and ingore the FACTS but that is your usual tactic now isn't it??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't attack the source...  I stated FACTS from the NRSC chairman, which your source (whichever one you used) failed to verify...
> 
> Mistakes are made - I offer corrections when you make them....  I'm getting used to doing it with you...
> 
> Does being a "party firster" preclude you from comprehending this simple FACT?
Click to expand...


Uh yeah you did attack the source. but thanks for the spin. The other night what I posted was the facts but then the republicans, after being pressured, changed their mind and decided to give her a little support. 

You corrected NOTHING but this isn't the first time that you misrepresented the facts and I doubt it will be the last. 

According to almost every source out their the night of the primary the right said that had no plans of supporting her but then they changed their minds the following day. Their change does nothing to negate their previous position. However, thanks for your usual dishonest spin as you try to claim that it did. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

saveliberty said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Career politicans ARE incompetents.
Click to expand...


So what about career candidates like o'donnel in Delaware?? LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!



Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement. 

It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.


----------



## Stephanie

Wicked Jester said:


> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!


----------



## Trajan

wicked jester is right...in that the Wave is coming, it hit some machine republicans floating around in luxury yachts first....BUT, the Wave is about to take out the big one.......Pelosi and Obama can scream turn turn turn all they want......come November,  too late...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fVKrxJtWjEs]YouTube - The Wave Hits, Poseidon[/ame]


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
Click to expand...

Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.

It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!


----------



## Jack Fate

Whatever a liberal tells you, then just believe the opposite.  Haven't you all learned that by now?


----------



## rightwinger

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
Click to expand...


The basic constituency of the Tea Party has not changed 25%-30%...same numbers that supported Bush till the end. That 25%-30% is enough to swing a Republican primary.

Saddling a candidate with a Tea Party label in the general election will be the mark of death


----------



## Dr.House

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those *candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. *The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
Click to expand...


In fact, democratics are now spending three times the advertizing AGAINST healthcare reform as they are FOR it....

Democrats spend on anti-health-reform advertisements - Sarah Kliff - POLITICO.com


----------



## Dr.House

rightwinger said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The basic constituency of the Tea Party has not changed 25%-30%...same numbers that supported Bush till the end. That 25%-30% is enough to swing a Republican primary.
> 
> Saddling a candidate with a Tea Party label in the general election will be the mark of death
Click to expand...


Looks like your theory is failing in Florida....  Rubio up big now...


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The title of this thread should actually read:
> 
> *"Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!"*
> 
> And all you liberal loons vociferously argued that it was an insignificant movement. As usual, you whiners were absolutely wrong!
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
Click to expand...


uh is there a point in that jumbled mess of lame personal attacks?? 

Face it, thus far the tea party has won a few primaries. However, the general will decide if they a viable or if career candidates like o'donnel will continue in their current occupation. 

Also it's funny how you focus on the effects of tea party candidates with your attempt to change the title and then try to tell me that it's not about the tea party candidates. LOL


----------



## mascale

The Mad Hatter and the March Hare were famously stuck in time(?)!  Karl Rove has offered one assesment, and apparently the Christian Science Monitor has offered one also, below.

The hidden message of the tea party candidates - CSMonitor.com

The basic nonsense boils down to lesser taxes, same big government:  With giant deficits even farther down the road than the Vatican itself can Holy See(?)!  

The Queen, even, is likely not entirely on board with the so-called, "Conservatives" of the Mad Hatter, March Hare, Party.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred"
(Actually, Her Majesty's PM is more into lesser government with lesser costs:  And auterity even for the Buckingham Gulag--where the inhabitants are all well-treated, in the usual manner:  For such places.  Putin himself, easily well knows that1)


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh is there a point in that jumbled mess of lame personal attacks??
> 
> Face it, thus far the tea party has won a few primaries. However, the general will decide if they a viable or if career candidates like o'donnel will continue in their current occupation.
> 
> Also it's funny how you focus on the effects of tea party candidates with your attempt to change the title and then try to tell me that it's not about the tea party candidates. LOL
Click to expand...

Don't even try to twist my words. You know damn good and well I don't play that shit with you.....Show me where my changing of the title mentions ''Tea Party Candidates"....Come on, you made the claim....Back it the fuck up, or simply shut the fuck up!


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those *candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. *The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, democratics are now spending three times the advertizing AGAINST healthcare reform as they are FOR it....
> 
> Democrats spend on anti-health-reform advertisements - Sarah Kliff - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


Funny but I tried to dig a little deeper to see if i could find the data that Evan Tracey of kantar media and could only find two articles on their own website that are attributed to tracey and neither had to do with this topic. 

A few questions, which democrats are spending money deriding the healthcare bill??  Is it the ones that voted agaisnt it in the first place?? If that is the case then that would make sense. What is the content of the ads?? Do they deride it because it didn't go far enough?? The politico article is vague and lacks the detail needed in order to make an informed decision. 
However, a link within your article shows that at least five demcorats are running ads highlighting their votes against the healthcare but like I said that would make sense.


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh is there a point in that jumbled mess of lame personal attacks??
> 
> Face it, thus far the tea party has won a few primaries. However, the general will decide if they a viable or if career candidates like o'donnel will continue in their current occupation.
> 
> Also it's funny how you focus on the effects of tea party candidates with your attempt to change the title and then try to tell me that it's not about the tea party candidates. LOL
Click to expand...


"atacks"...


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The basic constituency of the Tea Party has not changed 25%-30%...same numbers that supported Bush till the end. That 25%-30% is enough to swing a Republican primary.
> 
> Saddling a candidate with a Tea Party label in the general election will be the mark of death
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like your theory is failing in Florida....  Rubio up big now...
Click to expand...


He is the only R on the ticket and crist running as an independent is only helping the right as moderates are voting for him where as the party firsters on the right are showing support for the candidate with an R after their name.



> Seventy-two percent (72%) of GOP voters now support Rubio, while just 45% of Democrats back Meek. *Crist earns support from 33% of Democrats *and 19% of Republicans. Voters not affiliated with either of the major parties break 42% Crist, 27% Rubio and 24% Meek.
> Election 2010: Florida Senate - Rasmussen Reports


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those *candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. *The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, democratics are now spending three times the advertizing AGAINST healthcare reform as they are FOR it....
> 
> Democrats spend on anti-health-reform advertisements - Sarah Kliff - POLITICO.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny but I tried to dig a little deeper to see if i could find the data that Evan Tracey of kantar media and could only find two articles on their own website that are attributed to tracey and neither had to do with this topic.
Click to expand...

Bummer for you...  maybe you have to pay Kantar for the details....

Have you tried calling Evan directly for comment? 



> A few questions, which democrats are spending money deriding the healthcare bill??  Is it the ones that voted agaisnt it in the first place?? If that is the case then that would make sense. What is the content of the ads?? Do they deride it because it didn't go far enough?? The politico article is vague and lacks the detail needed in order to make an informed decision.
> However, a link within your article shows that at least five demcorats are running ads highlighting their votes against the healthcare but like I said that would make sense.


Except the FACT that more Dems voted FOR 0bamascare than AGAINST, so the 3-to-1 numbers as mentioned in the article don't lend credence to your theory...

Perhaps you can find counter information that DOES support your theory...


----------



## Darkwind

Dick Tuck said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
Click to expand...

This is a scarey post right here.

Don't do away with our overlords!  What will we do if they are not here to lead us around?


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The basic constituency of the Tea Party has not changed 25%-30%...same numbers that supported Bush till the end. That 25%-30% is enough to swing a Republican primary.
> 
> Saddling a candidate with a Tea Party label in the general election will be the mark of death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your theory is failing in Florida....  Rubio up big now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is the only R on the ticket and crist running as an independent is only helping the right as moderates are voting for him where as the party firsters on the right are showing support for the candidate with an R after their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy-two percent (72%) of GOP voters now support Rubio, while just 45% of Democrats back Meek. *Crist earns support from 33% of Democrats *and 19% of Republicans. Voters not affiliated with either of the major parties break 42% Crist, 27% Rubio and 24% Meek.
> Election 2010: Florida Senate - Rasmussen Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That has nothing to do with leftwinger's remark that a candidate with a "Tea Party" label is the mark of death...  Rubio is a "Tea Party" endorsed candidate...

Do pay attention, please...


----------



## Trajan

Dr.House said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the general will be the decider of whether the movement is significant or not. However, due to the fact that a lot of tea party candidates didn't even make it past the primaries, it's not looking real good for the movement.
> 
> It's funny how the tea party loyalists love to talk up the wins even as they pretty much ingore the losses.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those *candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. *The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In fact, democratics are now spending three times the advertizing AGAINST healthcare reform as they are FOR it....
> 
> Democrats spend on anti-health-reform advertisements - Sarah Kliff - POLITICO.com
Click to expand...


holy shit...and I mean holy shit....thx I had not seen that. kiss of death in 2012...it has not even gotten rolling yet.


----------



## drsmith1072

Wicked Jester said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya' see, once again you clearly show that you live in your loony lil' liberal bubble. Your lil' head is buried so far up your liberal ass that you can actually conversate with your back teeth.....It's not all about the tea party candididates. It's about ALL candidates. Candidates, particularly dem candidates, who are now scurrying away from Obama and his abject failings. The failings that the movement have thrust out front and center. Those candidtates who backed the asinine healthcare bill. The failed stimulus. Those who support the ridiculous Cap And Tax BS are going on the chopping block, as we all now see.
> 
> It's going to be quite entertaining listening to your usual lies, spin, and deflections come november.....Quite entertaining indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh is there a point in that jumbled mess of lame personal attacks??
> 
> Face it, thus far the tea party has won a few primaries. However, the general will decide if they a viable or if career candidates like o'donnel will continue in their current occupation.
> 
> Also it's funny how you focus on the effects of tea party candidates with your attempt to change the title and then try to tell me that it's not about the tea party candidates. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't even try to twist my words. You know damn good and well I don't play that shit with you.....Show me where my changing of the title mentions ''Tea Party Candidates"....Come on, you made the claim....Back it the fuck up, or simply shut the fuck up!
Click to expand...


LOL how did I twist your words?? They are just as you presented them in that jumbled mess that you believe is coherent. LOL 

But if you need your own spin explained to you I will do my best to put it on a level taht even you can understand. 

Your title change, "Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!" was talking about the effect of the tea party candidates in the primaries and how it will affect the liberal agenda in the november election. Their choice for candidates in both the primaries and going into the general is what you are refering to whether you intended to or not. 

However, if you can explain what you intended to mean and clarified the situation instead of trying to dump your mistakes in my lap then go ahead and explain what you meant to but failed to say. 
How will the results of the primaries affect the liberal agenda in the november primaries without referencing or referring to the tea party candidates and their primary wins?

This ought to be fun. LOL


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, democratics are now spending three times the advertizing AGAINST healthcare reform as they are FOR it....
> 
> Democrats spend on anti-health-reform advertisements - Sarah Kliff - POLITICO.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I tried to dig a little deeper to see if i could find the data that Evan Tracey of kantar media and could only find two articles on their own website that are attributed to tracey and neither had to do with this topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bummer for you...  maybe you have to pay Kantar for the details....
> 
> Have you tried calling Evan directly for comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions, which democrats are spending money deriding the healthcare bill??  Is it the ones that voted agaisnt it in the first place?? If that is the case then that would make sense. What is the content of the ads?? Do they deride it because it didn't go far enough?? The politico article is vague and lacks the detail needed in order to make an informed decision.
> However, a link within your article shows that at least five demcorats are running ads highlighting their votes against the healthcare but like I said that would make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the FACT that more Dems voted FOR 0bamascare than AGAINST, so the 3-to-1 numbers as mentioned in the article don't lend credence to your theory...
> 
> Perhaps you can find counter information that DOES support your theory...
Click to expand...


Just looking for the facts that were left out but I did provide proof showing that some of those who voted against it are highlighting their votes which lends credence to my argument. 
Furthermore, what does the ratio say about anything?? The article is subjective and even tries to minimize those ads from the left that do support the healthcare bill so who is to say that it's opinions on what supports the bill and what doesn't are on the up and up? However, since the details are not presented, there is no way to know for sure but you are more than welcome to continue to make your baseless assumptions if you want to but I try to make informed decisions. I just wish others would do the same.


----------



## saveliberty

Heathcare reform.  I was for it, before I was against it.  Now I'd like you to just forget the whole thing ever happened. - Dems in 2010

Sure dude, right after you lose the election.  Forget and forgive.


----------



## mascale

The Democrats Delivered on Health Care.  The Democrats pulled the combat troops out of Iraq.  The Democrats got the autoworkers back on the job.  The Democrats kept the car dealerships open.  The Democrats kept the state and local governments and schools open and running.  The Democrats kept the safety net open.  The Democrats pulled down the unemployment rate in just one year, in 28 states.  The Democrats got the stock market moving.  The Democrats are variously showcasing the local achievements they provided in their own states and neighborhoods.

To all of that, the Republicans said, "No!"  Even the GOP Senate candidate winner, in Delaware, called the GOP, lazy and shameful.

Anyone knows that "no" is not a form of exercise, at all.  What the Republcians are running on, in their districts, are the programs the Democrats created and  funded.

In reponse to that the GOP is running on mid-term agenda with basis in Mad Hatter, March Hare Tea Party, stuck in a time long ago, forever.

"Crow, James Crow:  Shaken, Not Stirred!"
(Clearly, teaching is not possible at any grade level, without the doctoral degree:  Unless it is believed that some kids are better than the other kids, and that all the other kids are not worth the extra effort!  Monarchies and aristocracies tend to not believe that their subjects are worth three turds in a fountain, much any of their money.  Moms and Dads are like that, too.  The offspring are clearly not well-regarded, much liked or offered to do well in later life. Anyone can see what the Conservatives are really for!  That is the law, and the law creates the funding--and the pay raises--which tend to reward the few, and exclude the others.  That is most notable in the senior faculty pay programs, and lack of college and university openings, noticed nationwide this year.  If the senior faculty have abundant money, then everyone else has abundant money, according to Conservatives~!)


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny but I tried to dig a little deeper to see if i could find the data that Evan Tracey of kantar media and could only find two articles on their own website that are attributed to tracey and neither had to do with this topic.
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer for you...  maybe you have to pay Kantar for the details....
> 
> Have you tried calling Evan directly for comment?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few questions, which democrats are spending money deriding the healthcare bill??  Is it the ones that voted agaisnt it in the first place?? If that is the case then that would make sense. What is the content of the ads?? Do they deride it because it didn't go far enough?? The politico article is vague and lacks the detail needed in order to make an informed decision.
> However, a link within your article shows that at least five demcorats are running ads highlighting their votes against the healthcare but like I said that would make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except the FACT that more Dems voted FOR 0bamascare than AGAINST, so the 3-to-1 numbers as mentioned in the article don't lend credence to your theory...
> 
> Perhaps you can find counter information that DOES support your theory...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just looking for the facts that were left out but I did provide proof showing that some of those who voted against it are highlighting their votes which lends credence to my argument.
> Furthermore, what does the ratio say about anything?? The article is subjective and even tries to minimize those ads from the left that do support the healthcare bill so who is to say that it's opinions on what supports the bill and what doesn't are on the up and up? However, since the details are not presented, there is no way to know for sure but you are more than welcome to continue to make your baseless assumptions if you want to but I try to make informed decisions. I just wish others would do the same.
Click to expand...


Baseless?  The FACTS were presented and certainly verifiable if you want to do the legwork..

Dems are spending 3-to-1 on ads AGAINST 0bamascare...

Makes sense, as it's passage was hugely unpopular on both sides of the isle...


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like your theory is failing in Florida....  Rubio up big now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the only R on the ticket and crist running as an independent is only helping the right as moderates are voting for him where as the party firsters on the right are showing support for the candidate with an R after their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seventy-two percent (72%) of GOP voters now support Rubio, while just 45% of Democrats back Meek. *Crist earns support from 33% of Democrats *and 19% of Republicans. Voters not affiliated with either of the major parties break 42% Crist, 27% Rubio and 24% Meek.
> Election 2010: Florida Senate - Rasmussen Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with leftwinger's remark that a candidate with a "Tea Party" label is the mark of death...  Rubio is a "Tea Party" endorsed candidate...
> 
> Do pay attention, please...
Click to expand...


Uh yeah it does but as usual you try to exclude facts that don't suit your spin. The FACT is that crist is drawing votes away from the dem which is helping the tea party candidate has everything to do with why rubio is in front. 

He is an outlier, an oddity that does not fit the norm. Mentioning him changes nothing but then you probably already know that. In most states where moderates and REAL independents decide, it still fits that radical tea party candidates will drive away moderate and independent support and even rasmussen said this past week that would be the case where o'donnell is concerned.


----------



## drsmith1072

saveliberty said:


> Heathcare reform.  I was for it, before I was against it.  Now I'd like you to just forget the whole thing ever happened. - Dems in 2010
> 
> Sure dude, right after you lose the election.  Forget and forgive.



And this type of baseless drivel is what the propaganda being spread by dr. house produces. 

Without the facts to show who is running campaign ads against the healthcare bill one, like save, makes baseless assumptions that those who voted for it are now buying ads against it when nothing provided shows that to be the case. 

However, that fact won't stop them from making their baseless assumptions.


----------



## Intense

About 13,100,000 results (0.26 seconds) Search ResultsDemocrats Who Voted AGAINST Health Care Bill (LIST)
Mar 22, 2010 ... House Democrats led the way to passing comprehensive health care reform Sunday night, but there were 34 Democrats who voted against the ...
Democrats Who Voted AGAINST Health Care Bill (LIST) - CachedMore Democrats come out against health care bill - CNN
Mar 12, 2010 ... As House Democratic leaders advised their members Friday to prepare for a legislative battle over health care that could stretch through ...
articles.cnn.com/.../democrats.against.health.care_1_health-care-house-democrats-vote?_... - CachedHouse Democrats: Where they stand on the health care bill - CNN.com
Mar 21, 2010 ... House Democrats who support the Senate health care bill need 216 "yes" ... Here's a look at those who say they'll vote against the Senate ...
www.cnn.com/interactive/2010/03/politics/health.care.../index.html - CachedNews for Democrats against Health Care Bill
CBS News First Democrat Joins House GOP Effort to Repeal Health Care Law&#8206; - 1 hour ago

Gene Taylor has become the first Democratic co-sponsor of a Republican effort to repeal the health care law, joining 172 GOPers to call for a vote to end ...
FOXNews - 24 related articles »



Democrats run away from health care - Jennifer Haberkorn ...
Sep 5, 2010 ... At least five of the 34 House Democrats who voted against their party's health care reform bill are highlighting their &#8220;no&#8221; votes in ads ...
Democrats run away from health care - Jennifer Haberkorn - POLITICO.com - CachedObama Hails Vote on Health Care as Answering 'the Call of History ...
Mar 21, 2010 ... Text: Proposed Executive Order on Health Care Bill (March 22, 2010) ... Thirty-four Democrats joined Republicans in voting against the bill. ...
www.nytimes.com/2010/03/22/health/policy/22health.html - Add to iGoogleDemocrats Against Health Care Bill Face Midterm Politics - TIME
New York Representative Michael McMahon broke with the Democratic Party on the health care reform vote in order to protect his House seat on ...
Democrats Against Health Care Bill Face Midterm Politics - TIME[PDF] HR 3962 Affordable Health Care for America Act - HR 3962
File Format: PDF/Adobe Acrobat
A BILL. To provide affordable, quality health care for all Americans .... State prohibitions on discrimination against health care providers. Sec. 239. ...
docs.house.gov/rules/health/111_ahcaa.pdf - Similar


----------



## Dr.House

drsmith1072 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is the only R on the ticket and crist running as an independent is only helping the right as moderates are voting for him where as the party firsters on the right are showing support for the candidate with an R after their name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with leftwinger's remark that a candidate with a "Tea Party" label is the mark of death...  Rubio is a "Tea Party" endorsed candidate...
> 
> Do pay attention, please...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh yeah it does but as usual you try to exclude facts that don't suit your spin. The FACT is that crist is drawing votes away from the dem which is helping the tea party candidate has everything to do with why rubio is in front.
Click to expand...


Fact:  Rubio is a Tea Party endorsed candidate.
Fact:  Rubio is leading with a sizable margin now...
Fact:  Being labeled as a Tea Party candidate is NOT the mark of death for Rubio, for if it were a) he'd be losing and b.) Crist would be taking votes from "the extreme Tea Partyer"... 



> He is an outlier, an oddity that does not fit the norm. Mentioning him changes nothing but then you probably already know that. In most states where moderates and REAL independents decide, it still fits that radical tea party candidates will drive away moderate and independent support and even rasmussen said this past week that would be the case where o'donnell is concerned.


Toomey doing well in PA...
Joe Miller doing well in Alaska...
Rand Paul doing well in KY...

Sorry, the FACTS don't support your idiocy....


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer for you...  maybe you have to pay Kantar for the details....
> 
> Have you tried calling Evan directly for comment?
> 
> 
> Except the FACT that more Dems voted FOR 0bamascare than AGAINST, so the 3-to-1 numbers as mentioned in the article don't lend credence to your theory...
> 
> Perhaps you can find counter information that DOES support your theory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for the facts that were left out but I did provide proof showing that some of those who voted against it are highlighting their votes which lends credence to my argument.
> Furthermore, what does the ratio say about anything?? The article is subjective and even tries to minimize those ads from the left that do support the healthcare bill so who is to say that it's opinions on what supports the bill and what doesn't are on the up and up? However, since the details are not presented, there is no way to know for sure but you are more than welcome to continue to make your baseless assumptions if you want to but I try to make informed decisions. I just wish others would do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless?  The FACTS were presented and certainly verifiable if you want to do the legwork..
> 
> Dems are spending 3-to-1 on ads AGAINST 0bamascare...
> 
> Makes sense, as it's passage was hugely unpopular on both sides of the isle...
Click to expand...


Your ASSUMPTIONS concerning the 3-1 are baseless. The fact that your article claims that the dems, which ones we don't know because that info wasn't given, are spending 3 to 1 is still in dispute based on how the person making that claim tried to minimize a democrat who is running an ad supporting the healthcare bill. That alone shows that the claim is suspect based on the author's interpretation of what he considers "support".

Furthermore, it is not my job to verify YOUR claims and I did go to the source of the info but they did not list it on their website their claims made to politico could not be verified. So I already went above and beyond. If they had provided all of the info to begin with this void would not exist but maybe they like leaving it open to interpretation so people can just make shite up as they go along.


----------



## drsmith1072

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with leftwinger's remark that a candidate with a "Tea Party" label is the mark of death...  Rubio is a "Tea Party" endorsed candidate...
> 
> Do pay attention, please...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh yeah it does but as usual you try to exclude facts that don't suit your spin. The FACT is that crist is drawing votes away from the dem which is helping the tea party candidate has everything to do with why rubio is in front.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fact:  Rubio is a Tea Party endorsed candidate.
> Fact:  Rubio is leading with a sizable margin now...
> Fact:  Being labeled as a Tea Party candidate is NOT the mark of death for Rubio, for if it were a) he'd be losing and b.) Crist would be taking votes from "the extreme Tea Partyer"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an outlier, an oddity that does not fit the norm. Mentioning him changes nothing but then you probably already know that. In most states where moderates and REAL independents decide, it still fits that radical tea party candidates will drive away moderate and independent support and even rasmussen said this past week that would be the case where o'donnell is concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Toomey doing well in PA...
> Joe Miller doing well in Alaska...
> Rand Paul doing well in KY...
> 
> Sorry, the FACTS don't support your idiocy....
Click to expand...


FACT: two other candidates are splitting the vote which is the reason rubio is up. Why do you choose to ignore that FACT??  

FACT: the election has not uyet been held so it reamains to be seen if it is the mark of death or not but you keep making those assumptions if that's what flaots your boat. LOL 

How many tea party candidates lost already?? How many out of those remaining have a real shot in moderate and independent decided states in november?? 

WOW you named three others that are "doing well" two of which are in solid RED states. talk abotu desperation. LOL

as for toomey how he is doing remains to be seen since it's so close, 8% points between the two according to rasmussen. Furthermore, only 69% of toomey's votes in the polls say that they have decided how they will vote in comparison to 74% of sestaks supporters in the poll. Based on that, the margin of error and the fact that 8% remain undecided sestak has a cushion to work with between now and novermber.


----------



## Wicked Jester

drsmith1072 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh is there a point in that jumbled mess of lame personal attacks??
> 
> Face it, thus far the tea party has won a few primaries. However, the general will decide if they a viable or if career candidates like o'donnel will continue in their current occupation.
> 
> Also it's funny how you focus on the effects of tea party candidates with your attempt to change the title and then try to tell me that it's not about the tea party candidates. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Don't even try to twist my words. You know damn good and well I don't play that shit with you.....Show me where my changing of the title mentions ''Tea Party Candidates"....Come on, you made the claim....Back it the fuck up, or simply shut the fuck up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL how did I twist your words?? They are just as you presented them in that jumbled mess that you believe is coherent. LOL
> 
> But if you need your own spin explained to you I will do my best to put it on a level taht even you can understand.
> 
> Your title change, "Tea party showing its ability to wreak havok on the twisted liberal agenda come November!" was talking about the effect of the tea party candidates in the primaries and how it will affect the liberal agenda in the november election. Their choice for candidates in both the primaries and going into the general is what you are refering to whether you intended to or not.
> 
> However, if you can explain what you intended to mean and clarified the situation instead of trying to dump your mistakes in my lap then go ahead and explain what you meant to but failed to say.
> How will the results of the primaries affect the liberal agenda in the november primaries without referencing or referring to the tea party candidates and their primary wins?
> 
> This ought to be fun. LOL
Click to expand...

FAIL!....again!.....It's a pattern with you. Always has been.

I was talking about the tea partiers, aka the The TEA PARTY. You know, the ever growing mass of people who are fed up with the status quo. The ones who attend the rally's and make their voices heard?

I know it's not easy for ya' lil' man. But do try to keep up. Watching you consistently make a fool of yourself is gettin' a lil' boring.


----------



## Charles_Main

Dr.House said:


> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bummer for you...  maybe you have to pay Kantar for the details....
> 
> Have you tried calling Evan directly for comment?
> 
> 
> Except the FACT that more Dems voted FOR 0bamascare than AGAINST, so the 3-to-1 numbers as mentioned in the article don't lend credence to your theory...
> 
> Perhaps you can find counter information that DOES support your theory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for the facts that were left out but I did provide proof showing that some of those who voted against it are highlighting their votes which lends credence to my argument.
> Furthermore, what does the ratio say about anything?? The article is subjective and even tries to minimize those ads from the left that do support the healthcare bill so who is to say that it's opinions on what supports the bill and what doesn't are on the up and up? However, since the details are not presented, there is no way to know for sure but you are more than welcome to continue to make your baseless assumptions if you want to but I try to make informed decisions. I just wish others would do the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Baseless?  The FACTS were presented and certainly verifiable if you want to do the legwork..
> 
> Dems are spending 3-to-1 on ads AGAINST 0bamascare...
> 
> Makes sense, as it's passage was hugely unpopular on both sides of the isle...
Click to expand...


Yep Dems that opposed it are shouting that from the roof tops. Dems who supported it are trying to talk about something else.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Charles_Main said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsmith1072 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking for the facts that were left out but I did provide proof showing that some of those who voted against it are highlighting their votes which lends credence to my argument.
> Furthermore, what does the ratio say about anything?? The article is subjective and even tries to minimize those ads from the left that do support the healthcare bill so who is to say that it's opinions on what supports the bill and what doesn't are on the up and up? However, since the details are not presented, there is no way to know for sure but you are more than welcome to continue to make your baseless assumptions if you want to but I try to make informed decisions. I just wish others would do the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseless?  The FACTS were presented and certainly verifiable if you want to do the legwork..
> 
> Dems are spending 3-to-1 on ads AGAINST 0bamascare...
> 
> Makes sense, as it's passage was hugely unpopular on both sides of the isle...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep Dems that opposed it are shouting that from the roof tops. Dems who supported it are trying to talk about something else.
Click to expand...

Yeah, did you see that dirtbag Spitzer spinnin' his ass off last night?

I was laughin' my ass off at his ridiculous spin. The level of denial they are in is comical.

Olbermann and Maddow are both about to blow aneurisms straight out their fuckin' ears!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Tea Party is showing its muscle within the GOP. They can get the vote out and swamp a primary with low voter turnout.
> 
> Problem is that their clout does not appear to apply to general elections. They will show their negative impact on their party of choice in Nov



You are living in a dream world. The tea party is not made up of Republicans. Its also consist with Democrats and Libertirans. The tea party will takes votes from the democrats.


----------



## ScienceRocks

sarahgop said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. tea  party  crazies  are  working  for  democrats.
Click to expand...


hehehe


----------



## Charles_Main

Matthew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. tea  party  crazies  are  working  for  democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hehehe
Click to expand...


You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.


----------



## 8537

Charles_Main said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep. tea  party  crazies  are  working  for  democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
Click to expand...


Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?

That kind of conservative value?


----------



## Charles_Main

8537 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
Click to expand...



LOL so now the push to get everyone into a home whether they could afford it or not, was a conservative IDEA.

lol

Yeah right.

What are you trying to say. Liberals never take out loans they can not pay back?

Please man.


----------



## 8537

Charles_Main said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL so now the push to get everyone into a home whether they could afford it or not, was a conservative IDEA.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


O'Donnell got tricked into a loan she couldn't afford?  It's not her fault?

Personal responsibility, indeed!


----------



## Wicked Jester

8537 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
Click to expand...

The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!

CONGRATS!



Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!


----------



## 8537

Wicked Jester said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
Click to expand...


Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.

You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?

Right smart guy?

Right?


----------



## NYcarbineer

jillian said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh now, jillian.  Remember, the establishment said to vote for McCain and he got whacked in a landslide.  Besides, I thought yall wanted all those old, dirty, angry white males out of there, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us who would have done better in 2008 than McCain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> romney...
> 
> when the melt-down came, he'd have presented himself as in control... and an astute business person who has a history of successful financial endeavors.
> 
> but 'the base' had issues with him being a member of a 'cult'. (their words, not mine...)
Click to expand...


He was polling lower than McCain vs. Obama for as long as they did those sort of polls.

I have said however that I thought if McCain had picked Romney as his VP AND opposed the bailout (instead of that wacky suspending his campaign to go work FOR the bailout)

he might have made it very very close.


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr.House said:


> Dick Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bigger picture is that people are just fed up with career politicians.. from the left and the right.  Who can't applaud that?  Even Rove was on Hannity having a meltdown.  I love it.  Fuck 'em all.  The Dem's are scared and the Repubs are scared.  PERFECT!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except, as a "party firster", you re-elect your incompetents...
Click to expand...


How many Democrats have you voted for?


----------



## johnrocks

I'm going to wait until after the general election in November is over, I don't like eating crow. These Tea Party candidates may very well kick some serious ass, they can't be worse than the established incumbents they beat.


----------



## NYcarbineer

drsmith1072 said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Career politicans ARE incompetents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what about career candidates like o'donnel in Delaware?? LOL
Click to expand...


You see that those standard conservative rants about 'executive experience', and 'never ran a business', blah blah,

suddenly become of no importance when a useless freak like O'Donnell is suddenly a tea party darling...


----------



## NYcarbineer

Jack Fate said:


> Whatever a liberal tells you, then just believe the opposite.  Haven't you all learned that by now?



"Jack Fate has given up sucking cock."

...there, you heard it from a liberal.


----------



## NYcarbineer

8537 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
Click to expand...


Did I hear that her boyfriend she never has sex with bought the house?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

8537 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
Click to expand...


Are you saying that it's a conservative value to allow a person to take a loan for a house they cannot afford? Please tell me that is not what you are tring to suggest.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NYcarbineer said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hear that her boyfriend she never has sex with bought the house?
Click to expand...


Did I hear that obama never owned a home until he was help by tony Rezco. Which has yet to be tryed.


----------



## Wicked Jester

8537 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.

Right, dumbass?

LMAO!

Can't get away from that FACT.


----------



## 8537

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it's a conservative value to allow a person to take a loan for a house they cannot afford? Please tell me that is not what you are tring to suggest.
Click to expand...

Well, that's what ODonnell did, and she's a conservative.

right?

That's what UBS and Goldman and Bear Stearns encouraged.  Are they led by conservatives?
That's what the Bush administration and the Republican legislature watched happen as it cut net reserve requirements in half and bragged about "record home ownership".  Was Bush a liberal?


----------



## Intense

Wicked Jester said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
Click to expand...


Don't forget the Jack-Ass that started it all by coming up with No money Down, Cuomo.


----------



## 8537

Wicked Jester said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
Click to expand...


Clinton, Frank etal pushed Lehman and other non-depository institutions to offer loans to people who didnt' qualify under federal guidelines for depository institutions, allowing the nondepository institutions to control over 80% of the subprime market?

Can you show the class how Frank, Dodd and Clinton pushed this onto these unregulated institutions?


----------



## american chaos

I agree--the moderate Republicans need to quit the Republican--or should I call it  the "tea party" since the conservatives elected every non-establishment "don't know what the hell they are getting into " candidate from Miami, Florida to Moosecreek Alaska ---and start up a new camp.

The only question a tea party member asks is "Is he/she conservative?"  Well, tell us--is a Fraud master a conservative?  Is a person that is the Republican establishments "wunderkind" a conservative?  Is the ability to "Field Dressing a God-forsaken Moose" signs of conservatism?

Well, according to most people, it surely is!! "Yuk-Yuk!"

Then again, I'm glad that the Tea party ransacked the Republican party.  That just help the moderate republicans recognize the ugly truth:Your party has just been conquered by Right Wing Reactionaries and you(moderates/centrist--also known as R.I.N.O's) are the first targets!!

Let them have the Republican party. It was sad how many of you(I am not talking to Right wingers---to the centrist/moderates) used to campaign, argue for social conservative positions and scream "tax cuts" regardless of economic up or down swings, war, peace, or just after a tax cut!  Now, it is time that you move away from that party and re-establish yourselves away from being a rightwingers foot stool!

(The same is true for the Democrats--centrist there are just left wingers footstool.  Don't say a word, just sit there so the Left wing radical can stand on you!  Pathetic!)


----------



## Intense

As HUD Chief, Cuomo Earns a Mixed ScoreBy DAVID M. HALBFINGER and MICHAEL POWELL
Published: August 23, 2010


As Andrew M. Cuomo campaigns for governor, he points to his leadership of the Department of Housing and Urban Development during the Clinton administration as proof he possesses the ability and vision needed to lead New York out of its fiscal and political swamps. 


Mr. Cuomo was housing secretary at a critical moment for the nation, just as its subprime mortgage fever was beginning to spike. It was during his tenure that the banking industry began to embrace predatory loans, and these creations led to a housing bubble that badly damaged America&#8217;s banks and nearly toppled its financial system. 

An examination of Mr. Cuomo&#8217;s tenure atop the agency shows he was quick to warn about Wall Street&#8217;s dangerous hunger for predatory subprime loans &#8212; generally more expensive mortgages sold to people with poor credit. He counseled caution when many influential players, including the Federal Reserve and Congress, resisted any suggestion that they slow the country&#8217;s stampede to home ownership. 

He also called attention to a pernicious mortgage-broker incentive payment that drove up interest rates for borrowers &#8212; secretly, in many cases &#8212; and that helped put many home buyers into loans they later found they could not afford. 

And, in an effort to reverse decades of discrimination against blacks and Latinos, Mr. Cuomo pushed the government-sponsored banks, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, to buy more home loans taken out by poor and working-class borrowers. 

But when presented with chances to throttle back on the exploding subprime market, guard against predatory lending and reel in mortgage brokers and lenders, Mr. Cuomo several times faltered and backed down, interviews and records show. 

He did not heed local officials and others who wanted him to make Fannie and Freddie publicly report details about the loans they bought. 

And he chose not to impose penalties and other deterrents to ensure that the giant public banks did not promote dangerous lending. 

He also reversed himself, under heavy lobbying pressure from mortgage brokers and bankers, on the arcane but costly mortgage-broker payments known as yield spread premiums. These were lucrative bounties that banks paid to brokers who found new clients; the unwitting borrowers paid higher-than-market interest rates as a result. 

Yield spread premiums fueled the subprime frenzy, according to official post-mortems on the crisis. 

Nearly every political leader whose hands touched the fiscal and housing crises has had decisions scrutinized, actions questioned. Already, Mr. Cuomo has heard such rumblings from supporters of his likely Republican opponent, Rick A. Lazio, a former congressman. 

Mr. Cuomo, whose tenure at HUD ended in early 2001, refused repeated requests to talk about his experience running the nation&#8217;s housing agency and how he wrestled with such policy questions. He gave no reason for his reticence. Instead, his staff issued a statement, and his former chief of staff at HUD, Howard B. Glaser, took the role of surrogate for the candidate. 

Mr. Glaser, now a consultant to the mortgage industry, produced an inch-thick binder that sang Mr. Cuomo&#8217;s praises, attacked criticisms and deflected blame. Its title: &#8220;The Myth of Andrew Cuomo and the Subprime Crisis.&#8221; 

Continued.......

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/24/nyregion/24hud.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## Intense

........  The struggle between Liberty and Authority is the most conspicuous feature in the portions of history with which we are earliest familiar, particularly in that of Greece, Rome, and England. But in old times this contest was between subjects, or some classes of subjects, and the Government. By liberty, was meant protection against the tyranny of the political rulers. The rulers were conceived (except in some of the popular governments of Greece) as in a necessarily antagonistic position to the people whom they ruled. They consisted of a governing One, or a governing tribe or caste, who derived their authority from inheritance or conquest, who, at all events, did not hold it at the pleasure of the governed, and whose supremacy men did not venture, perhaps did not desire, to contest, whatever precautions might be taken against its oppressive exercise. Their power was regarded as necessary, but also as highly dangerous; as a weapon which they would attempt to use against their subjects, no less than against external enemies. To prevent the weaker members of the community from being preyed on by innumerable vultures, it was needful that there should be an animal of prey stronger than the rest, commissioned to keep them down. But as the king of the vultures would be no less bent upon preying upon the flock than any of the minor harpies, it was indispensable to be in a perpetual attitude of defence against his beak and claws. The aim, therefore, of patriots was to set limits to the power which the ruler should be suffered to exercise over the community; and this limitation was what they meant by liberty. It was attempted in two ways. First, by obtaining a recognition of certain immunities, called political liberties or rights, which it was to be regarded as a breach of duty in the ruler to infringe, and which, if he did infringe, specific resistance, or general rebellion, was held to be justifiable. A second, and generally a later expedient, was the establishment of constitutional checks, by which the consent of the community, or of a body of some sort, supposed to represent its interests, was made a necessary condition to some of the more important acts of the governing power. To the first of these modes of limitation, the ruling power, in most European countries, was compelled, more or less, to submit. It was not so with the second; and, to attain this, or when already in some degree possessed, to attain it more completely, became everywhere the principal object of the lovers of liberty. And so long as mankind were content to combat one enemy by another, and to be ruled by a master, on condition of being guaranteed more or less efficaciously against his tyranny, they did not carry their aspirations beyond this point. 2 
  A time, however, came, in the progress of human affairs, when men ceased to think it a necessity of nature that their governors should be an independent power, opposed in interest to themselves. It appeared to them much better that the various magistrates of the State should be their tenants or delegates, revocable at their pleasure. In that way alone, it seemed, could they have complete security that the powers of government would never be abused to their disadvantage. By degrees this new demand for elective and temporary rulers became the prominent object of the exertions of the popular party, wherever any such party existed; and superseded, to a considerable extent, the previous efforts to limit the power of rulers. As the struggle proceeded for making the ruling power emanate from the periodical choice of the ruled, some persons began to think that too much importance had been attached to the limitation of the power itself. That (it might seem) was a resource against rulers whose interests were habitually opposed to those of the people. What was now wanted was, that the rulers should be identified with the people; that their interest and will should be the interest and will of the nation. The nation did not need to be protected against its own will. There was no fear of its tyrannizing over itself. Let the rulers be effectually responsible to it, promptly removable by it, and it could afford to trust them with power of which it could itself dictate the use to be made. Their power was but the nation's own power, concentrated, and in a form convenient for exercise. .......

John Stuart Mill (1806&#8211;1873).  On Liberty.  1869.

I. Introductory. Mill, John Stuart. 1869. On Liberty


----------



## bigrebnc1775

8537 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it's a conservative value to allow a person to take a loan for a house they cannot afford? Please tell me that is not what you are tring to suggest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, that's what ODonnell did, and she's a conservative.
> 
> right?
> 
> That's what UBS and Goldman and Bear Stearns encouraged.  Are they led by conservatives?
> That's what the Bush administration and the Republican legislature watched happen as it cut net reserve requirements in half and bragged about "record home ownership".  Was Bush a liberal?
Click to expand...


Explain to me why you think that she couldn't pay for it when she took out a loan for the house? Did she have a JOB? Unlike requirment set up by Fanny and freddy  if you are a minority you don't even need a job to get a loan.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

american chaos said:


> I agree--the moderate Republicans need to quit the Republican--or should I call it  the "tea party" since the conservatives elected every non-establishment "don't know what the hell they are getting into " candidate from Miami, Florida to Moosecreek Alaska ---and start up a new camp.
> 
> The only question a tea party member asks is "Is he/she conservative?"  Well, tell us--is a Fraud master a conservative?  Is a person that is the Republican establishments "wunderkind" a conservative?  Is the ability to "Field Dressing a God-forsaken Moose" signs of conservatism?
> 
> Well, according to most people, it surely is!! "Yuk-Yuk!"
> 
> Then again, I'm glad that the Tea party ransacked the Republican party.  That just help the moderate republicans recognize the ugly truth:Your party has just been conquered by Right Wing Reactionaries and you(moderates/centrist--also known as R.I.N.O's) are the first targets!!
> 
> Let them have the Republican party. It was sad how many of you(I am not talking to Right wingers---to the centrist/moderates) used to campaign, argue for social conservative positions and scream "tax cuts" regardless of economic up or down swings, war, peace, or just after a tax cut!  Now, it is time that you move away from that party and re-establish yourselves away from being a rightwingers foot stool!
> 
> (The same is true for the Democrats--centrist there are just left wingers footstool.  Don't say a word, just sit there so the Left wing radical can stand on you!  Pathetic!)



Yes the new breed of progressive the revalutionary without a cause or common sense.


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> american chaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree--the moderate Republicans need to quit the Republican--or should I call it  the "tea party" since the conservatives elected every non-establishment "don't know what the hell they are getting into " candidate from Miami, Florida to Moosecreek Alaska ---and start up a new camp.
> 
> The only question a tea party member asks is "Is he/she conservative?"  Well, tell us--is a Fraud master a conservative?  Is a person that is the Republican establishments "wunderkind" a conservative?  Is the ability to "Field Dressing a God-forsaken Moose" signs of conservatism?
> 
> Well, according to most people, it surely is!! "Yuk-Yuk!"
> 
> Then again, I'm glad that the Tea party ransacked the Republican party.  That just help the moderate republicans recognize the ugly truth:Your party has just been conquered by Right Wing Reactionaries and you(moderates/centrist--also known as R.I.N.O's) are the first targets!!
> 
> Let them have the Republican party. It was sad how many of you(I am not talking to Right wingers---to the centrist/moderates) used to campaign, argue for social conservative positions and scream "tax cuts" regardless of economic up or down swings, war, peace, or just after a tax cut!  Now, it is time that you move away from that party and re-establish yourselves away from being a rightwingers foot stool!
> 
> (The same is true for the Democrats--centrist there are just left wingers footstool.  Don't say a word, just sit there so the Left wing radical can stand on you!  Pathetic!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes the new breed of progressive the revalutionary without a cause or common sense.
Click to expand...


Since when is Rebel without a clue New?????


----------



## NYcarbineer

Wicked Jester said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The ignorant and uniformed POST OF THE DAY!
> 
> CONGRATS!
> 
> 
> 
> Christ, liberals are fuckin' idiots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
Click to expand...


So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,

so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.

...that's fascinating.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dick Head said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IOWS, replace career politicians with incompetents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except, as a "party firster", you re-elect your incompetents...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many Democrats have you voted for?
Click to expand...


More than the Republicans you've voted for, fuckstain....


----------



## Intense

Speaking of Idiot's and Revelations.....

Frank: Abolish Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac
Brian Beutler | August 17, 2010, 8:47PM

House Financial Services Committee Chairman Barney Frank is calling for the abolition of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, the government-sponsored enterprises with a public mandate to boost home ownership, and which were taken into conservatorship during the 2008 financial crisis.

In an appearance on Fox Business Network tonight, Frank said they should be replaced with new programs to support affordable rental housing.

"I think they should be abolished," Frank said. "The only question is what do you put in their place. This is a situation where given the importance they had come to play in housing, you can't tear down the old jail until you build a new one. And that's a process that we've started."

Frank went on: "I have been very critical for a long time that not everybody should be a homeowner. There are people in this society who for economic and frankly social reasons can't and shouldn't be homeowners. I do want some government help to build affordable rental housing."


Frank: Abolish Fannie Mae And Freddie Mac | TPMDC

One can only imagine what this Ass Clown wants sealed, shredded, and destroyed.


----------



## 8537

bigrebnc1775 said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that it's a conservative value to allow a person to take a loan for a house they cannot afford? Please tell me that is not what you are tring to suggest.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what ODonnell did, and she's a conservative.
> 
> right?
> 
> That's what UBS and Goldman and Bear Stearns encouraged.  Are they led by conservatives?
> That's what the Bush administration and the Republican legislature watched happen as it cut net reserve requirements in half and bragged about "record home ownership".  Was Bush a liberal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain to me why you think that she couldn't pay for it
Click to expand...


She sold it in a firesale.  Good indication she couldn't afford it and hadn't saved for it.



> when she took out a loan for the house? Did she have a JOB?



Apparently not.



> Unlike requirment set up by Fanny and freddy  if you are a minority you don't even need a job to get a loan.


Lol....Yes, it's all those fuckin' poor minorities that blew it up.  You know, those poor folks in high-foreclosure districts like Miami Beach, Naples, Bradenton, Vegas etc...hotbeds of poor folks!

How did I know you'd play the blame-the-minority card right off the bat?


----------



## Wicked Jester

NYcarbineer said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,
> 
> so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.
> 
> ...that's fascinating.
Click to expand...

Did I say that?.......Show me where I said that.

O'donnelL would oversee the mortgage industry?......She hasn't even been elected yet. Who's proposing she oversee the mortgage industry?.....Link please.

Do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about?

LMAO!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Dr.House said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except, as a "party firster", you re-elect your incompetents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many Democrats have you voted for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than the Republicans you've voted for, fuckstain....
Click to expand...


 I voted for a Republican Congressman for years.

Now lets hear it, Flubber.  How many Democrats have you voted for?


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...you're one smaht mothafucka.
> 
> You know that O'Donnell was forced to firesale her home to avoid foreclosure, right?
> 
> Right smart guy?
> 
> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,
> 
> so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.
> 
> ...that's fascinating.
Click to expand...


I don't care what Delaware does, idiot...  That's their issue to deal with...

I do thank them for tossing Castle, though....lol

Castle as well as other RINOs are gone - EPIC WIN!


----------



## NYcarbineer

Wicked Jester said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what?.....It was your fellow lib's who pushed that shit!......Yep, ol' William Jethro, Dodd, Frank, Pelosi, Hillary Jethro...They all pushed that ridiculous shit. And look at what it's done to this great country.
> 
> Right, dumbass?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Can't get away from that FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,
> 
> so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.
> 
> ...that's fascinating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say that?.......Show me where I said that.
> 
> O'donnelL would oversee the mortgage industry?......She hasn't even been elected yet. Who's proposing she oversee the mortgage industry?.....Link please.
> 
> Do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about?
> 
> LMAO!
Click to expand...


Yes you did say that.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarboring Asshole said:
			
		

> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many Democrats have you voted for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than the Republicans you've voted for, fuckstain....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I voted for a Republican Congressman for years.
> 
> Now lets hear it, Flubber.  How many Democrats have you voted for?
Click to expand...


At least one per election....


----------



## Intense

8537 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what ODonnell did, and she's a conservative.
> 
> right?
> 
> That's what UBS and Goldman and Bear Stearns encouraged.  Are they led by conservatives?
> That's what the Bush administration and the Republican legislature watched happen as it cut net reserve requirements in half and bragged about "record home ownership".  Was Bush a liberal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Explain to me why you think that she couldn't pay for it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She sold it in a firesale.  Good indication she couldn't afford it and hadn't saved for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when she took out a loan for the house? Did she have a JOB?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike requirment set up by Fanny and freddy  if you are a minority you don't even need a job to get a loan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol....Yes, it's all those fuckin' poor minorities that blew it up.  You know, those poor folks in high-foreclosure districts like Miami Beach, Naples, Bradenton, Vegas etc...hotbeds of poor folks!
> 
> How did I know you'd play the blame-the-minority card right off the bat?
Click to expand...


What effect do you think the increased buying of homes had on the cost and value of each home????? When you start a buying frenzy the prices skyrocket and are valued way above what their otherwise true worth would be. Demand drove up the prices to unrealistic expectations. People even bought at one value, expecting the prices to jump, so they could get in, and resell it making a profit in the short term growth in value. It was a scheme that served the Banks, Mortgage Companies, and Government regulators well, at our expense. Key word is scam. Cuomo, and other DNC Players, ran cover the whole fucking time.


----------



## Dr.House

NYcarbineer said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,
> 
> so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.
> 
> ...that's fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that?.......Show me where I said that.
> 
> O'donnelL would oversee the mortgage industry?......She hasn't even been elected yet. Who's proposing she oversee the mortgage industry?.....Link please.
> 
> Do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did say that.
Click to expand...


No he didn't...  Still making shit up...  Thought you might outgrow that childishness by now, but then again - it's you.....lol


----------



## Wicked Jester

NYcarbineer said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is we need to elect Republicans like Christine O'Donnell in order to oversee the mortgage industry,
> 
> so that idiots like Christine O'Donnell won't be allowed to buy houses they can't afford.
> 
> ...that's fascinating.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that?.......Show me where I said that.
> 
> O'donnelL would oversee the mortgage industry?......She hasn't even been elected yet. Who's proposing she oversee the mortgage industry?.....Link please.
> 
> Do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes you did say that.
Click to expand...

So, show where I said that....Put up or shut up.

You're digging your own hole here, buddy.


----------



## Intense

Barney Frank on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac in 2003
by Gerald Prante


Hearing from September 2003 on an administration proposal to alter the regulation of GSEs like Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac. See Congressman Barney Frank's opening statement, which begins at 4:40. It's rather amusing. Here's an excerpt of his opening statement:
I want to begin by saying that I am glad to consider the legislation, but I do not think we are facing any kind of a crisis. That is, in my view, the two government sponsored enterprises we are talking about here, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac, are not in a crisis. We have recently had an accounting problem with Freddie Mac that has led to people being dismissed, as appears to be appropriate. I do not think at this point there is a problem with a threat to the Treasury.

I must say we have an interesting example of self-fulfilling prophecy. Some of the critics of Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac say that the problem is that the Federal Government is obligated to bail out people who might lose money in connection with them. I do not believe that we have any such obligation. And as I said, it is a self-fulfilling prophecy by some people.

So let me make it clear, I am a strong supporter of the role that Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac play in housing, but nobody who invests in them should come looking to me for a nickel--nor anybody else in the Federal Government. And if investors take some comfort and want to lend them a little money and less interest rates, because they like this set of affiliations, good, because housing will benefit. But there is no guarantee, there is no explicit guarantee, there is no implicit guarantee, there is no wink-and-nod guarantee. Invest, and you are on your own.

Now, we have got a system that I think has worked very well to help housing. The high cost of housing is one of the great social bombs of this country. I would rank it second to the inadequacy of our health delivery system as a problem that afflicts many, many Americans. We have gotten recent reports about the difficulty here.

Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac have played a very useful role in helping make housing more affordable, both in general through leveraging the mortgage market, and in particular, they have a mission that this Congress has given them in return for some of the arrangements which are of some benefit to them to focus on affordable housing, and that is what I am concerned about here. I believe that we, as the Federal Government, have probably done too little rather than too much to push them to meet the goals of affordable housing and to set reasonable goals. I worry frankly that there is a tension here.

The more people, in my judgment, exaggerate a threat of safety and soundness, the more people conjure up the possibility of serious financial losses to the Treasury, which I do not see. I think we see entities that are fundamentally sound financially and withstand some of the disastrous scenarios. And even if there were a problem, the Federal Government doesn't bail them out. But the more pressure there is there, then the less I think we see in terms of affordable housing.

The Tax Foundation - Barney Frank on Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac in 2003


----------



## Dr.House

Wicked Jester said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I say that?.......Show me where I said that.
> 
> O'donnelL would oversee the mortgage industry?......She hasn't even been elected yet. Who's proposing she oversee the mortgage industry?.....Link please.
> 
> Do you even have a clue as to what you are talking about?
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did say that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, show where I said that....Put up or shut up.
> 
> You're digging your own hole here, buddy.
Click to expand...


It's carboring...  He's an expert at taking your words, twisting them into something completely different and claiming THAT'S what you "really meant"...

Yes, it's lame, but he's been doing it for years, so don't expect him to change anytime in your lifetime...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Going back to the OP: the Tea Party victories in Senate primaries will result (guaranteed) in a Democratic Senate this fall.

Last week I would have said in less than two months, "Speaker Boehner?"

Now I am watching the GOP implode this week with Dem victories coming out of Congress and Boehner and McConnell quarelling on tax cuts.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Dr.House said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did say that.
> 
> 
> 
> So, show where I said that....Put up or shut up.
> 
> You're digging your own hole here, buddy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's carboring...  He's an expert at taking your words, twisting them into something completely different and claiming THAT'S what you "really meant"...
> 
> Yes, it's lame, but he's been doing it for years, so don't expect him to change anytime in your lifetime...
Click to expand...

Drsmiths lil' brother?.......Popped from the same lunatics womb?........Wouldn't suprise me one bit.


----------



## 8537

Intense said:


> What effect do you think the increased buying of homes had on the cost and value of each home?????



It increased the cost.  it did not impact the value.



> When you start a buying frenzy the prices skyrocket and are valued way above what their otherwise true worth would be. Demand drove up the prices to unrealistic expectations.



Indeed, speculators drove up demand in the aforementioned places...not minorities.  investment banks desperate for high-yield securities to package as MBS's to repackage as CDO's, bet against as CDS's and repackage as synthetic CDO's in search of higher profit margins drove down requirements in search of more loan securities... not minorities.



> It was a scheme that served the Banks, Mortgage Companies, and Government regulators well, at our expense. Key word is scam. Cuomo, and other DNC Players, ran cover the whole fucking time.



First, you say it was the financial orgs, then you claim that Cuomo and others did it. Can the market regulate itself or nor?


----------



## Chris

The wrong side of history 

Armey, Koch & their lying tactics are on the wrong side of history 

The ninth richest man in the world, David H. Koch, funded the excursion of willfully ignorant Teabaggers to Washington today to harass lawmakers with the fact that Koch and his fellow billionaires might not be able to continue riding American miseries to the bank on the slim chance Democrats actually locate their spines and bring the United States in line with the rest of the civilized world, making health care a right, not a privilege.


----------



## Charles_Main

LOL I never said anything about Moderate Republicans leaving the party. Castle was no Moderate republican. His Voting Record does not lie. He was a liberal on most issues. Prime candidate for party jumping when either party will end up with a majority if he does.

This is about pushing out the Liberals in the party not the Moderates. Though I do not expect you Liberals to understand that. No you are to busy pretending you are not going to get your ass handed to you in NOV, and every election for some time to come.

This election is about a repudiation of the far left Agenda and Liberal Shift we have been seeing. Liberals on both sides of the D and R line will fall. 

You guys still fail to understand that this is not about Dems and Republicans. Its about Sane responsible Government Against the insane irresponsible Government we have had for a long time, from Both Parties. 

It's wonderful to watch.


----------



## johnrocks

Yeah, let's bring the most powerful nation and largest economy in the history of mankind "in line " with nations that are years behind us in overall wealth.

Seems like so many have this idea that more government will fix what so much government fucked up to begin with and all I see is talking points like "not enough regulations" even though there were more regulations during the Booooosh Era than at anytime since "Tricky Dick" Nixon.


----------



## Oddball

Chris said:


> The wrong side of history
> 
> Armey, Koch & their lying tactics are on the wrong side of history
> 
> The ninth richest man in the world, David H. Koch, funded the excursion of willfully ignorant Teabaggers to Washington today to harass lawmakers with the fact that Koch and his fellow billionaires might not be able to continue riding American miseries to the bank on the slim chance Democrats actually locate their spines and bring the United States in line with the rest of the civilized world, making health care a right, not a privilege.


----------



## Zander

Charles_Main said:


> LOL I never said anything about Moderate Republicans leaving the party. Castle was no Moderate republican. His Voting Record does not lie. He was a liberal on most issues. Prime candidate for party jumping when either party will end up with a majority if he does.
> 
> This is about pushing out the Liberals in the party not the Moderates. Though I do not expect you Liberals to understand that. No you are to busy pretending you are not going to get your ass handed to you in NOV, and every election for some time to come.
> 
> This election is about a repudiation of the far left Agenda and Liberal Shift we have been seeing. Liberals on both sides of the D and R line will fall.
> 
> You guys still fail to understand that this is not about Dems and Republicans. Its about Sane responsible Government Against the insane irresponsible Government we have had for a long time, from Both Parties.
> 
> It's wonderful to watch.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Charles_Main again.


----------



## Dr.House

The funniest thing is after their hero zero was elected, many of us said that we'd start throwing out RINOs where possible...  Now that it's happening, a lot of leftists are acting surprised...

TFF


----------



## Wicked Jester

Charles_Main said:


> LOL I never said anything about Moderate Republicans leaving the party. Castle was no Moderate republican. His Voting Record does not lie. He was a liberal on most issues. Prime candidate for party jumping when either party will end up with a majority if he does.
> 
> This is about pushing out the Liberals in the party not the Moderates. Though I do not expect you Liberals to understand that. No you are to busy pretending you are not going to get your ass handed to you in NOV, and every election for some time to come.
> 
> This election is about a repudiation of the far left Agenda and Liberal Shift we have been seeing. Liberals on both sides of the D and R line will fall.
> 
> You guys still fail to understand that this is not about Dems and Republicans. Its about Sane responsible Government Against the insane irresponsible Government we have had for a long time, from Both Parties.
> 
> It's wonderful to watch.


''You must spread some reputation around yada yada yada"

I'll get to it as soon as I can!......promise!


----------



## Dick Tuck

Charles_Main said:


> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are both Fools. They are working for Conservative values. the parties be dammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL so now the push to get everyone into a home whether they could afford it or not, was a conservative IDEA.
> 
> lol
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> What are you trying to say. Liberals never take out loans they can not pay back?
> 
> Please man.
Click to expand...


Yet the right wing rah rahs spin went into overdrive when Bush talked about his "ownership society" policy.


----------



## Dick Tuck

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that her boyfriend she never has sex with bought the house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did I hear that obama never owned a home until he was help by tony Rezco. Which has yet to be tryed.
Click to expand...


You may have heard it, but it turns out to have been a lie.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that her boyfriend she never has sex with bought the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that obama never owned a home until he was help by tony Rezco. Which has yet to be tryed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have heard it, but it turns out to have been a lie.
Click to expand...


Then you have proof?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Nope, that is not how this works, bigreb.

The first charge (without evidence) was that BHO did not have a home until helped by Resco, made by a pretend conservative.

You have to provide the evidence while the rest of us laugh at you until you do.  Otherwise, we just keep laughing at y 
ou.


----------



## Intense

Dr.House said:


> The funniest thing is after their hero zero was elected, many of us said that we'd start throwing out RINOs where possible...  Now that it's happening, a lot of leftists are acting surprised...
> 
> TFF



What better place to take on the issues of reform than the Primaries????? 

This is where the internal differences should be worked out. The day's of the Silver Spoon's dictating what should be and what is winnable are behind us. The logic was flawed in the first place, leaving us with the likes of Graham and Specter in the past. The damage they have done is not worth the trade off. I say, work out our shit in the Primaries, and only then, play the hand we are given. To do less, is to corrupt the process.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, that is not how this works, bigreb.
> 
> The first charge (without evidence) was that BHO did not have a home until helped by Resco, made by a pretend conservative.
> 
> You have to provide the evidence while the rest of us laugh at you until you do.  Otherwise, we just keep laughing at y
> ou.



Do you have any information showing obama owned a home before Rezco helped him to obtain a home? Oh and his name is spelled Rezco


----------



## Intense

Dick Tuck said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8537 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative values like signing a mortgage you can't afford and being forced to firesale your home to avoid foreclosure?
> 
> That kind of conservative value?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL so now the push to get everyone into a home whether they could afford it or not, was a conservative IDEA.
> 
> lol
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> What are you trying to say. Liberals never take out loans they can not pay back?
> 
> Please man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet the right wing rah rahs spin went into overdrive when Bush talked about his "ownership society" policy.
Click to expand...


As opposed to just taking by force or mandate???? What the Fuck is with you?????

You want something..... Achieve it..... Earn it. Personal Property, Respect, are not entitlements.


----------



## strollingbones

the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....

they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...


----------



## Intense

strollingbones said:


> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...



If the Tea Party ignores the imperative maybe. Be it Perot, or Nader, or whoever, there is a place for their support. I live in a State where my Presidential Vote has little weight, exercising my Right to vote Conscience, can help the cause, and strengthen Voice. The exception is the Battleground States, where different rules apply. Let's be honest and focused here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

strollingbones said:


> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...



Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN


----------



## Intense

bigrebnc1775 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
Click to expand...


Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.
Click to expand...


The Status quo the beltway gang are running for cover and manning the pumps of their sinking ship.


----------



## asterism

Dick Tuck said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that her boyfriend she never has sex with bought the house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that obama never owned a home until he was help by tony Rezco. Which has yet to be tryed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have heard it, but it turns out to have been a lie.
Click to expand...




bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, that is not how this works, bigreb.
> 
> The first charge (without evidence) was that BHO did not have a home until helped by Resco, made by a pretend conservative.
> 
> You have to provide the evidence while the rest of us laugh at you until you do.  Otherwise, we just keep laughing at y
> ou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any information showing obama owned a home before Rezco helped him to obtain a home? Oh and his name is spelled Rezco
Click to expand...




> A four-bedroom condo that was home to Barack and Michelle Obama from 1993 to 2005 was supposed to go on the rental market this week after having some painting donebut a pair of renters grabbed it over the weekend. The first-floor condo is in Eastview Park, a gated block-long cluster of brick and limestone six-flats that run south from 53rd Street and face the lakefront park and Lake Shore Drive. The Obamas paid $277,500 for the condo in August 1993, ten months after they were married, and sold it for $415,000 in April 2005, when they moved to the nearby Kenwood house where the President is spending his 49th birthday today.


Renters Snap Up Obamas&#039; Former Condo - Deal Estate - August 2010 - Chicago


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
Click to expand...


Very, very, very few: teensy in number.  Like your brain.


----------



## JakeStarkey

The Tea Party may wreck the GOP lifeboat's surge for the beach in this election, swamping it and Boehner and McConnell disappearing in the wreckage.  Perhaps a new, leaner more centrist GOP will arise with an actual Tea Party assuming the far conservative-reactionary stance officially.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

asterism said:


> Dick Tuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did I hear that obama never owned a home until he was help by tony Rezco. Which has yet to be tryed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have heard it, but it turns out to have been a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any information showing obama owned a home before Rezco helped him to obtain a home? Oh and his name is spelled Rezco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A four-bedroom condo that was home to Barack and Michelle Obama from 1993 to 2005 was supposed to go on the rental market this week after having some painting donebut a pair of renters grabbed it over the weekend. The first-floor condo is in Eastview Park, a gated block-long cluster of brick and limestone six-flats that run south from 53rd Street and face the lakefront park and Lake Shore Drive. The Obamas paid $277,500 for the condo in August 1993, ten months after they were married, and sold it for $415,000 in April 2005, when they moved to the nearby Kenwood house where the President is spending his 49th birthday today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Renters Snap Up Obamas' Former Condo - Deal Estate - August 2010 - Chicago
Click to expand...


Thank you


----------



## KissMy

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very, very, very few: teensy in number.  Like your brain.
Click to expand...


When a dam breaks it starts with a teensy trickle, then a stream, then a flood. The TEA Party ship has cast off the lines to the cronie 2 party system. The TEA Party is now raising their sail's & as the demo-repubs scramble for the remaining lifeboats. The cronie 2 party government protected capitalist benefactors dam is ready to bust. The TEA Party will be sailing in on the real wave of change.

Latest CNBC Poll


> Do you approve of President Obama's handling of the American economy?
> 
> 29% - I approve of the President's handling of the economy
> 
> 71% - I disapprove of the President's handling of the economy
> 
> Total Votes: 1676


----------



## rightwinger

Intense said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> the tea party may do something the democrats cant do....get obama re elected....
> 
> they are simply sucking up gop voters, i dont think many democrats are joining the tea party...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.
Click to expand...


The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election

They will pay the price for their close relationship with the Party of Tea


----------



## bigrebnc1775

rightwinger said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> They will pay the price for their close relationship with the Party of Tea
Click to expand...


OH well the tea party is getting rid of the rinos you can have them see you at the polls 2010. I will suggest that you remove all sharp objects and any firearms or narcotics so you will not do yourself any harm.


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigreb, that made no sense.  Go back and use your "edit" function and tell us all what you are trying to say.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

JakeStarkey said:


> bigreb, that made no sense.  Go back and use your "edit" function and tell us all what you are trying to say.



What is there that you do not understand?
OH well the tea party is getting rid of the rinos you can have them see you at the polls 2010. I will suggest that you remove all sharp objects and any firearms or narcotics so you will not do yourself any harm. 
1. The tea party is getting rid of the RINOS
2. See you at the polls 2010 should be self explainatory
3.Remove all dangerous objects so he doesn't do himself bodly harm after the election results


----------



## Dr.House

rightwinger said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Disgruntled Democrats join the Tea Party - CNN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that *will not win in a general election*
> 
> They will pay the price for their close relationship with the Party of Tea
Click to expand...


You can keep repeating that, but signs are showing that you're out of touch with reality...

I suggest you hide the breakables come November...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Dr.House said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intense said:
> 
> 
> 
> Both Parties fear the Tea Party, and It's predecessors, because of the challenge and change they represent. What they threaten is the status quo misleading us in the wrong direction and making poor excuses for it. There is no excuse for poor leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that *will not win in a general election*
> 
> They will pay the price for their close relationship with the Party of Tea
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can keep repeating that, but signs are showing that you're out of touch with reality...
> 
> I suggest you hide the breakables come November...
Click to expand...


I have already beat you to that suggestion do you think he will do it?


----------



## JakeStarkey

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that *will not win in a general election*
> 
> They will pay the price for their close relationship with the Party of Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep repeating that, but signs are showing that you're out of touch with reality...
> 
> I suggest you hide the breakables come November...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have already beat you to that suggestion do you think he will do it?
Click to expand...


You far off in the distance righties are wrong on this, I believe: the TP will injure the GOP, not the Dems.  If so, the Dems will control both chambers come 1 Jan 2011, which a week ago I thought the GOP was steamrolling to victory.

What is curious is that the GOP prepares a "platform call" and will release it about four weeks before election, _a la _the Contract with America.  This has to work for the GOP, or its current stance will change forever under a Democratic victory.

Time will tell.


----------



## Samson

rightwinger said:


> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election



They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......

Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........

Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?

Here you go:

They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
Click to expand...


If the Tea Party helps the GOP to majorities in the Senate and the House that the GOP should have had anyway, OK, they can obviously play on the team.  However, I don't think the Party bigwigs are going to let Palin dictate policy, much to the disappointment of the Democrats, I would think.


----------



## johnrocks

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Samson

JakeStarkey said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the Tea Party helps the GOP to majorities in the Senate and the House that the GOP should have had anyway, OK, they can obviously play on the team.  However, I don't think the Party bigwigs are going to let Palin dictate policy, much to the disappointment of the Democrats, I would think.
Click to expand...


"Tea Party helps the GOP?"

Don't you mean, "If the GOP helps the Tea Party to majorities in the Senate and the House that the Tea Party should have had anyway?"


----------



## JakeStarkey

Samson said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tea Party helps the GOP to majorities in the Senate and the House that the GOP should have had anyway, OK, they can obviously play on the team.  However, I don't think the Party bigwigs are going to let Palin dictate policy, much to the disappointment of the Democrats, I would think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Tea Party helps the GOP?"
> 
> Don't you mean, "If the GOP helps the Tea Party to majorities in the Senate and the House that the Tea Party should have had anyway?"
Click to expand...


Nope, but it is interesting that the TP tail is wagging the GOP dog at the moment.  I wonder how long that will last.


----------



## Dr.House

Samson said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
Click to expand...


Let's remind the class of Jokey's prediction from as recent as July 29, 2010:

Jokey Prognosticates



			
				JokeStarkey said:
			
		

> Dems will be fine the day afer electon in November; their comfortable majorities will continue in office.


----------



## johnrocks

JakeStarkey said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Tea Party helps the GOP to majorities in the Senate and the House that the GOP should have had anyway, OK, they can obviously play on the team.  However, I don't think the Party bigwigs are going to let Palin dictate policy, much to the disappointment of the Democrats, I would think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tea Party helps the GOP?"
> 
> Don't you mean, "If the GOP helps the Tea Party to majorities in the Senate and the House that the Tea Party should have had anyway?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, but it is interesting that the TP tail is wagging the GOP dog at the moment.  I wonder how long that will last.
Click to expand...


Eh, parts of it will probably die off, then we'll be more able to separate the chaff from the wheat so to speak or the partisan hacks from those actually pissed off at the politicians growing government and being so fiscally irresponsible.


----------



## Zander

Dr.House said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrats benefit from the Tea Party by not being beholden to it. The Tea Party has the GOP by the balls and will not let go. The GOP is being forced to accept TP candidates and platforms that will not win in a general election
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's remind the class of Jokey's prediction from as recent as July 29, 2010:
> 
> Jokey Prognosticates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems will be fine the day afer electon in November; their comfortable majorities will continue in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

My sig line has a classic - he is predicting 8-10 seat gain in the house for the GOP.......Fake Jake still pretends he's a "Conservative Republican" too.......he really is pathetic.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Zander said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't supposed to win in the party primaries......
> 
> Now they're not supposed to win in general elections.........
> 
> Have you planned your response for your next fail yet?
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> They won general elections only because voters are stupid, Stupid, STUPID!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's remind the class of Jokey's prediction from as recent as July 29, 2010:
> 
> Jokey Prognosticates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JokeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dems will be fine the day afer electon in November; their comfortable majorities will continue in office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My sig line has a classic - he is predicting 8-10 seat gain in the house for the GOP.......Fake Jake still pretends he's a "Conservative Republican" too.......he really is pathetic.
Click to expand...

He is a FOOL on so many levels. The first being that he actually believes he's FOOLING anybody.


----------



## JakeStarkey

At one time, I thought the Dems were safe and said so, then the last few weeks I have stated as beginning to wonder if that was not so, now with the Tea Party dominating the GOP's race, I am generally interested in anybody else as to what will happen in November.  The plan the GOP will release in about ten to fifteen days better work like the Contract with America in 1994, or Dem majorities will continue.  That is an accurate reprise of what I have been saying over the last few weeks.

However, you see, TJ and Zander, neither one of you or what you say count for anything here.  You both are only for grins and chuckles.  Zander can't handle being thought of that way, although it is the truth, so he will bleat like a sheep.  Zander, you are such a little girl that way.  TJ, you are the worst man integrity wise, but I admire you in that you fight to the last.  Zander will whimper and run away.  Watch!


----------



## Zander

JakeStarkey said:


> At one time, I thought the Dems were safe and said so, then the last few weeks I have stated as beginning to wonder if that was not so, now with the Tea Party dominating the GOP's race, I am generally interested in anybody else as to what will happen in November.  The plan the GOP will release in about ten to fifteen days better work like the Contract with America in 1994, or Dem majorities will continue.  That is an accurate reprise of what I have been saying over the last few weeks.
> 
> However, you see, TJ and Zander, neither one of you or what you say count for anything here.  You both are only for grins and chuckles.  Zander can't handle being thought of that way, although it is the truth, so he will bleat like a sheep.  Zander, you are such a little girl that way.  TJ, you are the worst man integrity wise, but I admire you in that you fight to the last.  Zander will whimper and run away.  Watch!



Do continue to make a total ass of yourself, it is quite amusing to watch you backpedal. 

Tell us FakeJake, how does it feel knowing that every conservative here thinks you're a total douchebag?


----------



## JakeStarkey

No real conservative thinks anything of the sort.  The fauxcon douchebags, such as yourself, who are busy playing with themselves, instead of studying the issues, are the fools.  You might feel good with what you write, Z, like masturbation: but in your and your buds' cases, both are sterile.

Move along, little buddy.


----------



## Zander

JakeStarkey said:


> No real conservative thinks anything of the sort.  The fauxcon douchebags, such as yourself, who are busy playing with themselves, instead of studying the issues, are the fools.  You might feel good with what you write, Z, like masturbation: but in your and your buds' cases, both are sterile.
> 
> Move along, little buddy.



You are the one that needs to move along, little phony. We took a survey here FakeJake, don't you remember it? The question was simple, Is JakeStarkey A Conservative or not? The results were definitive! 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html

You are no conservative! In fact more people think you are an escaped mental patient than a conservative. 

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - View Poll Results

 Go back to whatever rock you crawled under and stop pretending you are a conservative.  You have been weighed, measured, and found to be lacking!! You're a phony  RINO.  RINOs are going extinct.....


----------



## saveliberty

Zander said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I thought the Dems were safe and said so, then the last few weeks I have stated as beginning to wonder if that was not so, now with the Tea Party dominating the GOP's race, I am generally interested in anybody else as to what will happen in November.  The plan the GOP will release in about ten to fifteen days better work like the Contract with America in 1994, or Dem majorities will continue.  That is an accurate reprise of what I have been saying over the last few weeks.
> 
> However, you see, TJ and Zander, neither one of you or what you say count for anything here.  You both are only for grins and chuckles.  Zander can't handle being thought of that way, although it is the truth, so he will bleat like a sheep.  Zander, you are such a little girl that way.  TJ, you are the worst man integrity wise, but I admire you in that you fight to the last.  Zander will whimper and run away.  Watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do continue to make a total ass of yourself, it is quite amusing to watch you backpedal.
> 
> Tell us FakeJake, how does it feel knowing that every conservative here thinks you're a total douchebag?
Click to expand...


Thanks for the Starkey update Zander.  He's on ignore here, so I forget why is so insignificant.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are so desperate to keep others from realizing that you are a fool (they already know it, Zander) is that you will lie.  Go read all of my posts the last six weeks and you will see that is exactly what I have been saying.  Such a desperate little troll: you are dismissed now.

What I do find interesting is how this is beginning to mirror the fall of 1994, with the exception of (1) the Great Recession, (2) government policy, while stopping the slide) that has not created strong economic recovery, (3) a multiracial president who apparently does not care what the wacks think, and (4) a Tea Party that is making this season even more exciting.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Zander said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> No real conservative thinks anything of the sort.  The fauxcon douchebags, such as yourself, who are busy playing with themselves, instead of studying the issues, are the fools.  You might feel good with what you write, Z, like masturbation: but in your and your buds' cases, both are sterile.
> 
> Move along, little buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one that needs to move along, little phony. We took a survey here FakeJake, don't you remember it? The question was simple, Is JakeStarkey A Conservative or not? The results were definitive!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/101959-jakestarkey-conservative.html
> 
> You are no conservative! In fact more people think you are an escaped mental patient than a conservative.
> 
> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - View Poll Results
> 
> Go back to whatever rock you crawled under and stop pretending you are a conservative.  You have been weighed, measured, and found to be lacking!! You're a phony  RINO.  RINOs are going extinct.....
Click to expand...


Because the faxucon douchebags say so?  You silly twit.  No one cares what you twits think, son, no one of any importance or creditability here.  Dismissed.

However, I think the far reactionaries (like Z and the other perverters of Reaganism) are going to have the opportunity to form their own party this fall, because I suspect the GOP leadership will dismiss them from the party.  Read George Will and Kathleen Parker and David Brooks and Joe Scarborough and Karl Rove and we begin to realize how far right and wacky these pretend Pubs truly are: buncha loons.


----------



## Dr.House

Poor Jokey - outed as a fucking liar and now tries to spin the shit out of it...

How convienient that his "epiphany" came so soon after his multiple predictions that the Democratics would retain the House and Senate...

So predictable...

Fucking Jokey...


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can keep repeating that, but signs are showing that you're out of touch with reality...
> 
> I suggest you hide the breakables come November...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already beat you to that suggestion do you think he will do it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You far off in the distance righties are wrong on this, I believe: the TP will injure the GOP, not the Dems.  If so, the Dems will control both chambers come 1 Jan 2011, which a week ago I thought the GOP was steamrolling to victory.
> 
> What is curious is that the GOP prepares a "platform call" and will release it about four weeks before election, _a la _the Contract with America.  This has to work for the GOP, or its current stance will change forever under a Democratic victory.
> 
> Time will tell.
Click to expand...


The Dems already control both houses silly!!!!!     

Shit, they even threw McCain a party after the election.     

Lindsey Graham has all but jumped through hoops, rolled over, and played dead. Specter finally came out of the closest, big surprise there. Nothing as pathetic as a RINO Committee Chairman that confuses his role of administrating with being an advocate for the minority. Him tripping over himself made me want to puke.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Unlike you, I understand that time and events affect things, lousey housey, while you keep pulling on your pud thinking that makes you cool.  You are such a fool, son. 

I give you permission to neg rep me.


----------



## Dr.House

saveliberty said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time, I thought the Dems were safe and said so, then the last few weeks I have stated as beginning to wonder if that was not so, now with the Tea Party dominating the GOP's race, I am generally interested in anybody else as to what will happen in November.  The plan the GOP will release in about ten to fifteen days better work like the Contract with America in 1994, or Dem majorities will continue.  That is an accurate reprise of what I have been saying over the last few weeks.
> 
> However, you see, TJ and Zander, neither one of you or what you say count for anything here.  You both are only for grins and chuckles.  Zander can't handle being thought of that way, although it is the truth, so he will bleat like a sheep.  Zander, you are such a little girl that way.  TJ, you are the worst man integrity wise, but I admire you in that you fight to the last.  Zander will whimper and run away.  Watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do continue to make a total ass of yourself, it is quite amusing to watch you backpedal.
> 
> Tell us FakeJake, how does it feel knowing that every conservative here thinks you're a total douchebag?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the Starkey update Zander.  He's on ignore here, so I forget why is so insignificant.
Click to expand...


I can't ignore the Jokey..  Watching the myriad of ways he tries to bullshit USMB is actually pretty amusing....lol

Not as amusing as a Dainty meltdown, but definitely amusing nonetheless...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Intense said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have already beat you to that suggestion do you think he will do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You far off in the distance righties are wrong on this, I believe: the TP will injure the GOP, not the Dems.  If so, the Dems will control both chambers come 1 Jan 2011, which a week ago I thought the GOP was steamrolling to victory.
> 
> What is curious is that the GOP prepares a "platform call" and will release it about four weeks before election, _a la _the Contract with America.  This has to work for the GOP, or its current stance will change forever under a Democratic victory.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dems already control both houses silly!!!!!
> 
> Shit, they even threw McCain a party after the election.
> 
> Lindsey Graham has all but jumped through hoops, rolled over, and played dead. Specter finally came out of the closest, big surprise there. Nothing as pathetic as a RINO Committee Chairman that confuses his role of administrating with being an advocate for the minority. Him tripping over himself made me want to puke.
Click to expand...


Intense, don't confuse yourself with the simpleton in the mirror at whom you are looking.  You and the far fauxright are the RINOs.  Even Goldwater would back from your positions.


----------



## JakeStarkey

These faucon reactionaries are starting to lose it.  This will be fun kicking these stains to the gutter.


----------



## Dr.House

JokeStarkey said:
			
		

> Unlike you, I understand that time and events affect things, lousey housey, while you keep pulling on your pud thinking that makes you cool.  You are such a fool, son.
> 
> I give you permission to neg rep me.



still lying...

Habitual for you....

sad - sad - sad...


----------



## Intense

JakeStarkey said:


> These faucon reactionaries are starting to lose it.  This will be fun kicking these stains to the gutter.



Isn't that the way of the Tyrant Jake?????

Ranks right up there with Stalin and Mao.


----------



## JakeStarkey

OK, Intense, I deserved that.  I apologize to you, and I will apologize publicly.  

I disagree with you, but I will not question the integrity of your motives.

House and the others are what they are: stains on humanity while pretending to be real conservatives.


----------



## Intense

Here is something to give pause...... I hope I'm not on the mailing list.


ALBANY, N.Y. (AP/WCBS 880) &#8212; Something stinks in about 200,000 mailboxes around New York &#8212; a flier from the new Republican nominee for governor.

A garbage-scented mailing by nominee Carl Paladino features the photos of seven Democrats, six of whom have been investigated and two who have resigned in scandal in the past four years.

LISTEN: WCBS 880&#8242;s Peter Haskell reports

&#8220;Something STINKS in Albany,&#8221; the mailer says. Paladino spokesman Michael Caputo told The Associated Press on Thursday that the mailer is scented with a &#8220;landfill&#8221; odor.

He says the smell will get worse the longer it is exposed, just like Albany.

The mailer doesn&#8217;t name Andrew Cuomo, Paladino&#8217;s Democratic opponent. But Paladino has been trying to link Cuomo to the Democrats who control every statewide office and both legislative chambers.

And the stinky mailers aren&#8217;t the only unconventional gimmick the Paladino campaign is breaking out.

Caputo told WCBS 880&#8242;s Peter Haskell that Paladino&#8217;s camp will be sending out five thousand duck calls to tea party leaders in the state.

&#8220;If Andrew Cuomo shows up someplace where we can&#8217;t be, there will be a tea party member there, quacking like a duck in his ear,&#8221; Caputo said.

(The Associated Press contributed to this report.)

Paladino Charges Albany Of Stinking Things Up  CBS New York- News, Sports, Weather, Traffic and the Best of NY


----------



## Anarki

rightwinger said:


> O'Donnell leading in Delaware......
> 
> Setting up another win for Democrats in a previously unwinnable seat



O'Donnell is not really a Tea Party type if you ask me. She is just another GOP candidate milking the movement. She is a distraction, a symptom that there is nothing serious going to happen anytime soon. I don't know what is worse, her or a Democrat. Either way, we get more of the same, more useless and wasteful government, more yahoos in the political arena. It's time we saw some integrity, but it won't happen anytime soon. It's all a popularity contest. Whoever says the nicest sweetest things to the ME generation will come out on top.


----------

